# It's here!!! The Official Cat Chat Secret Santa Opening Thread 2017



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so excited to start this off!!!!!!

I sent Mr HB off to golf this morning and took advantage of a lovely peaceful house - so still in PJs, warm coffee in hand, we sat in front of the cat Christmas tree - and I let the kids open their wonderful Secret Santa parcel!!

What a parcel - whoever their SS is (and I think I do have an idea but will save that for later) has been so thoughtful, kind and very, very generous!! They went way overboard spoiling the HBs which honestly wasn't necessary but we are so grateful. Everything was stuff they really, really like and they have been well and truly spoiled rotten!!

They weren't the only ones either as I had not one but two most wonderful slave gifts - which a lot of thought and effort had gone into. I will treasure these always.

If it's who I think it is (I hope) things have not been easy recently and you really shouldn't have spent so much on us - the fact you have and gone to so much trouble makes it even more special for us all.

So a HUGE MASSIVE ENORMOUS THANK YOU to our lovely SS and I hope you get as much joy from seeing the photos as we have had (and will continue to have) from all the amazing gifts you have showered on us!










Just look at this lot!!!!!










And the clue...There is one very special (not so now) tiny cat that immediately springs to mind as he has a mighty personality to match his extremely handsome looks.....










Told you we didn't need any expensive gifts lol!!










Someone is impatient










And I think someone else could sniff something exciting!!!










Oh it's his favourite toy ever - a cosmic rainbow!!!!!!










And there's a stinky giant bon bon!!!!!










Ooh and what's this?????
Mum didn't realise at first that there was more to it lol!!










OK you can have a go..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There's much more....

He's got a flump woo hoo!!










Grace says this makes a great armchair










Actually she was lying on a new Kong kicker!!!!

Oh the armchair is such fun!!!










The kicker is fab as a pillow - but Grace has spied it!!










Sorry it's mine - have a kiss instead!










What do you mean there's more Mum?










A new Frenzy attachment ooh and it's a smelly one yippee!!










It's not yours Gracie - it's mine all mine!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All for me!!!!










Yes all mine!!










Even Dad says they're mine!!!










What's this??










Wait kids - come and have a look at this - where are you??










We're here!!!!!!










Hang on what's he doing? That's ours?!?!?!










Yes even Holly got in on the action....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They do like to utilise 2 gifts in one!!!










The 1st slave gift - an amazing nail and string artwork (did you make it yourself?) which will always remind us of out little mighty secret santa.. it's lovely thank you!!!!!!










No that's not for you - it's Mum's!!!!










And just how special is this - I think it's so beautiful I could cry - so much thought has gone into it I can't thank you enough (did you make it as well???) I will treasure it always xx










The perfect place for these...










WOW after all this we need a rest - Thank you for my lovely warm blanket - I can watch the birds go by all snuggly and warm...










Well only if Little H hasn't snaffled it!!!










All this excitement is a bit too much for an old guy - but I'll guard everything...










And gone!! Off her head as usual!!










Thank you so very much to the lovely @Faye1995 and the mighty Jasper for our wonderful gifts - you are both amazing - I hope you have a wonderful Christmas together xxxxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Merry Christmas :Shamefullyembarrased:Happy we love you all xxxxx

Ps the feather must of moved in transit, if you shake it should fall down! Hope you like it! My best bit of creative skills! (And Jaspers of course!) My little sister made the string piece! Isn’t it amazing xxx

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas! Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Merry Christmas :Shamefullyembarrased:Happy we love you all xxxxx
> 
> Ps the feather must of moved in transit, if you shake it should fall down! Hope you like it! My best bit of creative skills! (And Jaspers of course!) My little sister made the string piece! Isn't it amazing xxx
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas! Xxx


Oh Faye everything is just wonderful!!!!!
You are very very talented and so is your sister too (please thank her for me) I love the fact you have made this yourself!! 
I didn't want to shake it just in case but will do lol!!

The kids love everything - you couldn't have chosen better things! They will get so much fun and use out of everything and the enjoyment will last for years! I will take lots of pics over Christmas lol!!

Thank you so much my lovely xxxxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

If not you can just take the back off the photo and move it! I added feathers as I know the kids love them! I know it’s not amazing what I made but I wanted to make something my self! I will let my little sister know! She’s amazing at things like that and I just knew you’d love it! I’m so glad you love all of the stuff. Thankyou for all your support xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the feathers and the fact they move too - just lovely xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What brilliant presents, lucky HBs, and the personal picture and string pic is so lovely and very clever. This will make everyone else more excited.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

What a beautiful present and plenty of fun for our gorgeous HB’s . 
X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hurrah!!!! It's started!!!! What a way to kick things off 

Fab presents Faye I love the slave gifts, and amazing pics as always Clare!!:Happy


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

What a fabulous start to the opening thread! Wonderful and thoughtful gifts and great pics.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Super!

I love the fact you've put the string art on the shelf for spell books... is there something you haven't told us @huckybuck?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow beautiful photos and wonderful slave gifts, which are making me wish I'd been more original with mine. @Faye1995 I don't know if you sell your frames as a business, but if not you should think about it as you have a real talent. My colleague's wife does from home and makes a tidy sum.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww such lovely gifts @Faye1995, you have kept that talent of yours quiet 

Just love that photo of Little H with the flump  but they are all wonderful x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Wow beautiful photos and wonderful slave gifts, which are making me wish I'd been more original with mine.


. I think that every year when I see what others have come up with. I'm not known for my imagination or creativity, lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Wow beautiful photos and wonderful slave gifts, which are making me wish I'd been more original with mine. @Faye1995 I don't know if you sell your frames as a business, but if not you should think about it as you have a real talent. My colleague's wife does from home and makes a tidy sum.


Me too! Eeeee - hope my SS will like what I got, I am having doubts! - should have made an impossible clue haha

This is SO exciting though! Love the photos and excellent gifts! I have been waiting for this thread  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Super!
> I love the fact you've put the string art on the shelf for spell books... is there something you haven't told us @huckybuck?


ROFL trust you to spot that!!!



Emmasian said:


> @Faye1995 I don't know if you sell your frames as a business, but if not you should think about it as you have a real talent. My colleague's wife does from home and makes a tidy sum.


That is a wonderful idea - it's so professionally done it - you def need to think about a shop on ebay/etsy Faye!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous! 

What great gifts and photos to start the thread... Can't wait for the rest


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fabulous pictures HB.
Hope you don’t mind but I’ve been a stalker on your SS thread, I was too shy to join in this year 
I’m loving reading all your posts & seeing all your pictures.

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ebonycat said:


> Fabulous pictures HB.
> Hope you don't mind but I've been a stalker on your SS thread, I was too shy to join in this year
> I'm loving reading all your posts & seeing all your pictures.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone xx


No shyness allowed next year!! Please join in we would love to have you xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

@Faye1995 yours and your sisters hand made gifts are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I have opened mine! My better half wanted to see what was in it before she leaves lol



















Tali promptly wrapped herself...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Garfield was very excited to see what was in the box of treats










Ash soon joined him









Once the box was empty Tali organised a more formal inspection of the goods...



















There is only one problem.... we have absolutely no idea who our SS could be!

I couldnt even find a written clue! Though we did get lots of lovely blank cat themed cards, so maybe that is a clue!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

While I was posting the pics, Ash ripped into the dreamies and started eating them!(first teats he has ever had!)










So its safe to say that the fluffballs are excited about what Santa brought them!

Tali is thrilled that she got to dress up as a christmas present...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Their new worm toy is particularly popular


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

More very lucky cats. Bet Ash and Garfield are extra glad they came to live with you and Tali.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fab pics @Smuge !!! I will not give you any clues as to SS's identity at the moment as they were sending more than one parcel so we'll see if the others fathom out any clues or if you need some help


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Fab pics @Smuge !!! I will not give you any clues as to SS's identity at the moment as they were sending more than one parcel so we'll see if the others fathom out any clues or if you need some help


I have done my detective work. Same box same card @Smuge


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Love the photos! Very naughty ash  Can everyone open theirs early now please?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow what an amazing treasure chest of treats!!!!!

I bet the Smuge Household feel like kids in a sweetshop lol!!

Lovely pics and lovely gifts!! 

The best bit is trying to work out who sent clue or no clue lol!!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

THIS IS SO EXCITING!!!

What absolutely lovely presents for @huckybuck from @Faye1995. I just love both of your pictures you are clearly a talented artisitic family!

Loved your pics too @Smuge those three look like they're having a whale of a time!

Dottie and Ivy will be opening their presents on Christmas day. I'm not exactly sure how it's going to work as we have family staying but I will keep you posted.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awww I love that mouse wrapping paper, and Garfield's sticky out tongue picture is brill.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I bet the Smuge Household feel like kids in a sweatshop lol!!


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop

I love predictive text sometimes :Hilarious


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Another one with a fabulous stash! . It's really getting exciting now. Anyone else opening early?

I am equally bad at thinking up clues and solving them. Am a little proud of myself this year for actually managing to come up with 2 clues at all (and only then because I had the entire office working on one of them!)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fabulous photos and gifts @huckybuck and @Smuge Thanks so much for sharing! 
Amazing talent @Faye1995 you should be super proud!

@Smuge perhaps the clue is the cards, what pictures do they have on them?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Loving all the photos some lucky cats so far and many more to come.

Hoping to open mine this evening. I have opened the main box they came in and have had a head start on the clue. I think I know who I am thanking, but will wait until later when presents are opened and photos are posted


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We're opening ours this afternoon probably. Hope the SS's have given me easy clues :Nailbiting


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> 
> I love predictive text sometimes :Hilarious


Ha ha ha ha I nearly spat my tea out! TOYshop @huckybuck, you meant TOYshop! At least I hope you did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Sweet shop!? I am not sure if you are joking about the toy part.. !

We will hold out and open ours tomorrow - Can’t wait! SS I know who you are


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, what these things in here?









This very stinky!!!









Hmm, this not smell of cat?!









It empty!!!!









Tent!!!









Lets take stinky fish in tent









I still in tent half another later, so slave takes photo of all wonderful things.









Slave drag me out of tent to read card, i clever you see, I so clever I thinks the H clan sends me my presents, is I right? @huckybuck

Thank you sooo sooo much!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

whompingwillow said:


> Sweet shop!? I am not sure if you are joking about the toy part.. !
> 
> We will hold out and open ours tomorrow - Can't wait! SS I know who you are


Ha ha I'm laughing even more now, I got so distracted by the casual mention of child labour that I forgot the idiom is 'kids in a sweetshop'. :Hilarious:Bag

Kids in a SWEETshop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Ha ha I'm laughing even more now, I got so distracted by the casual mention of child labour that I forgot the idiom is 'kids in a sweetshop'. :Hilarious:Bag
> 
> Kids in a SWEETshop!


Hahahahahaha


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 338639
> 
> Oh, what these things in here?
> 
> ...


Oh dear - nope not me!!!!!
But loving the pressies!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I LOVE predictive text!!

I'd obviously had one too many wines to even notice lol!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahh if it isn't the H clan, then it must be @Jannor with Sykes being the surname!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I have to say that the tonks have been well and truly spoilt… I'm a little bit in shock/awe at the amazing things they have received. And I've worked out my clue (which arrived separately to the main gifts).

There are some firm favourites already… particularly the pipe cleaners which everyone loves. But they also love the feather teaser and the mouse toy… and Ed loves his Catit treat digger (and all the treats that came too).

Just want to say a massive massive thank you to who my secret santa is.. which I *think* is @Citruspips

And now for the photos!

What have we got here...









What's inside...









Treats!









Feathers!!


















Ed with all the presents and the treats...









Pipe cleaner!









And finally... Jammy loved all the packing, especially the ribbons 









I took more pictures, but a lot of them were very blurry. There is a whole gallery here https://photos.app.goo.gl/gg0rbuQNZ1F6Gwbw1


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah I love this thread:Happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Video of Jammy and a pipe cleaner!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well.... We have opened our huge box. 

My husbands words sums it all up!

What effort, what thoughtfulness, what attention to detail, what expense, how much time this person has put into this, this person must know our girls VERY well or they have a secret camera in our house! 

We read the clues! I knew instantly who my Secret Santa was!

@Charity  Bunty and Toppy. 

Val your gifts are wonderful, every single one has gone down a storm. My own gifts really moved me, the picture which you have somehow composed and framed is so personal I shall treasure it for life, it is now taking top spot by my bed, the cup has already been used, one of the many books has been read, I just love everything. The grass seeds have been planted in little bowls, the sweet peas which are my favourite are already logged in my gardening diary. Your thoughtfulness has really moved me xx Thank you my friend x

I have never laughed so much in my life at Libby who was literally demented with it all. I don't think she knows which is her favourite thing, for there is so much.
Lottie was in ore not knowing which toy to play with first, needless to say the small tennis balls have gone down a storm, the mice are all over the house, I even clogged up my hoover this morning with one ha!
Loulou loves her regal purple personalised throw, I don't think she has budged since it has been put on her bed, she tried not to show any interest in the toys but a feather has been snuck into her bed  as for the treats, I have had to put them in a sealed box.

So here are the photos of absolute mayhem!

Libby got stuck in with the box! " is it all for me mummy?"










"So many gifts!"










"I like this, very much"









"Feathers" lots of feathers" lots of beds too!









Toys everywhere! Lottie finally came out for a closer look the minute mice and tennis balls surfaced


















Libby doesn't want to share!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

There's more! Sorry for so many photos, it's beacuse there are soooooooo many gifts x

Someone else was spoilt too! "Sophie your meant to share!"










How did you sneak off with those?


















@Charity as you can see, everyone is very very happy indeed.

Thank you very much. Xxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh it's getting so exciting and I'm just having a tea break - I have chocolate mousse to make! That's after I feed the boys of course.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> There's more! Sorry for so many photos, it's beacuse there are soooooooo many gifts x
> 
> Someone else was spoilt too! "Sophie your meant to share!"
> 
> ...


Yes, it was me. Glad those kitties are enjoying their presents. Love the photos. Obviously, the clue was much too easy...must do better next time.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Phew finally a chance to sit down and put my feet up after an afternoon of Christmas prep.... And how better than with my new mug, chocolates and book courtesy of my fab Secret Santa


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dexter, Sam and I have just had the grand opening! We are all overwhelmed at the generosity of our Secret Santa, thank you so so much :Joyful
The boys have had a huge amount of toys and treats and I am completely bowled over by my slave gifts. Photos to follow which will explain....
I also have a very intriguing crossword to solve to discover who our SS is - brilliant idea!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> Ahh if it isn't the H clan, then it must be @Jannor with Sykes being the surname!!!


Yes, it was me  Glad Bronn likes the "tent"!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Yes, it was me  Glad Bronn likes the "tent"!


He wont leave it, hopefully this means my actual washing will be safe from now on!

I can't wait to use the little bag as my lunch bag.

Thank you so much for our lovely gifts.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> He wont leave it, hopefully this means my actual washing will be safe from now on!
> 
> I can't wait to use the little bag as my lunch bag.
> 
> Thank you so much for our lovely gifts.


Your're very welcome


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautifully wrapped gifts!









Clever quiz!









Opening


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting dark now!
















Dexter loves this stinky toy!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My gifts were truly awesome. I adore the wine glass but the pictures are out of this world!
















I am off to solve the crossword so I can thank our SS properly. Xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> My gifts were truly awesome. I adore the wine glass but the pictures are out of this world!
> View attachment 338761
> 
> View attachment 338762
> ...


I think I recognise that handiwork!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn is still in his tent, I attempted to stroke him earlier and I was lucky not to lose limbs


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> Bronn is still in his tent, I attempted to stroke him earlier and I was lucky not to lose limbs


haha - mine are the same. Just wait till the dog walks past ...


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> haha - mine are the same. Just wait till the dog walks past ...


He has learned not to walk within paws reach of anything!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

For those who thought I was joking when I said "As long as it comes in a Tipsy shaped box she will be happy " ....

Took presents out and for the last 10 minutes this happened






































When I get her out of her new box I will post some more ....


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

To my second SS, I haven't forgotten you, I shall be opening your presents tomorrow.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

We have opened our presents early as we arent here tomorrow & boxing day. We have been really spoilt.

Stitch was trying to eat the paper off one pressie and went mad when he managed to get into it! I have to say the name baldi maus had us all in hysterics - he loves it and it definitely seems his favourite!

The grumpy cat toy sums up stitch quite well and he likes the little mouse. He also enjoyed fighting the paper 

Sorry the photos arent great he was zooming about all over the place.

































Thank you to our SS we think we know who you are x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So I got the tinker out the box and here is what happened









































































I think she likes them a lot


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Genius idea of whoever it was who made a crossword as the clue! I need to do more forward thinking on my clue next year by the sounds of it.

Due to how things have planned out this year, I've got Moril's box with me in the cottage I'm staying in with my family. I'm going to be opening it tomorrow without him, but with much better light (converted barn with skylights) for taking photos of the things. And then I'll take everything home with me at the end of the week and take some less good photos of me giving everything to him. Otherwise with timings I'd not be able to open until the 30th, which is a bit delayed! But worry not, there will DEFINITELY be photos of Moril to come 

@Vanessa131 what do yours think of the sproing fish? I ask because I originally bought one for my SS, but then decided to keep it for Moril as his present from me haha. This doesn't give anything away since I didn't do the sensible thing of buying two lol.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

As for the clue










I had to double check with the brains of the operation










She confirmed we have a Teddy, we have a Raffa and we have a Freya so I think we are saying thankyou very much to @Emmasian. When it comes to cats you know your gifts Tipsy seems very very content, thankyou for my chocolates too xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So glad she liked them! That photo of her curled up in the box is lovely. Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Emmasian she certainly does her favourites by far are the two mice. One smells nice and one makes a noise when it moves apparently feline heaven. Thanks again xx Hope you have a lovely Christmas too x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn may have broken into his second secret santa, he may have also eaten an entire bag of catnip mix and most of the actual bag, he was last seen climbing the brick wall of the house...so for anyone thinking of buying any purrs drug mix, it is very very effective!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> Bronn may have broken into his second secret santa, he may have also eaten an entire bag of catnip mix and most of the actual bag, he was last seen climbing the brick wall of the house...so for anyone thinking of buying any purrs drug mix, it is very very effective!!!
> 
> View attachment 338835


Hahaha excellent!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Secret santa has broken the old boy - he is shattered! Even snoring


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww the pics so far are all fab, the kitties all look like they are having a ball! Can't wait til tomorrow, one more sleep!:Happy


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this thread!

Ours are under the tree for opening tomorrow morning - Bagpuss has left them alone!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

With the boys out this afternoon we decided to take a moment and open up our wonderful Secret Santa Presents! Pics are a bit all over the place but Sasha and Maizie had a great time helping open and play with the pressies! Wrapping went everywhere and the box was very much appreciated! They both loved the toys and treats and are curled up in post Dreamies bliss under the tree! 
Thank you so much to our SS, I'm terrible at clues and can't figure it out at all, think I will need a hint! I loved the HP mug and am sitting with a lovely cuppa right now with my new mug!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a snazzy PowerPoint!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've opened one of our boxes, doing it in order of which arrived first. Am going to open the second one tomorrow morning. Have to say thank you so much to this SS who is........well, I'll tell you later (assuming I've got it right). The gifts are just so perfect for both Bunty and Toppy. Unfortunately, one of Toppy's has been stolen as you will see later.

Here's Toppy's gifts which includes treats and more treats, a reindeer kong, feathery Flying Frenzy attachment, a climbing bug, catnip toys and a tent bed which he will love.




























Aaah, catnip, away with the fairies already









Oooh lovely, tickly feathers









and the present which has been stolen by someone else who is fascinated by this brilliant climbing bug . Toppy will get a go sometime









Some gifts for me too, I love them, thank you. That chocolate won't last five minutes.









The gorgeous names are now on the tree









Part 2 to follow...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty has the perfect toys, as usual she zoomed in on the blue mice, always makes me laugh how she can pick these out as her favourites. Some nice Applaws and treats (some already eaten), a fluffy kong, snake Flying Frenzy attachment and a really smelly toy which she took to straight away and put her in a luverly mood. She's also got a lovely blue fluffy blanket which is the same as I gave my SS so great minds think alike.

Gone straight for the blue one









Oooh, loves this, its so stinky and makes her feel good and its not even out of the packet









Its all mine


















Her favourite toys


















And the clue


















Thank you so much for the lovely gifts, I know they will be well used and eaten @urbantigers - hope its you


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Chellacat said:


> With the boys out this afternoon we decided to take a moment and open up our wonderful Secret Santa Presents! Pics are a bit all over the place but Sasha and Maizie had a great time helping open and play with the pressies! Wrapping went everywhere and the box was very much appreciated! They both loved the toys and treats and are curled up in post Dreamies bliss under the tree!
> Thank you so much to our SS, I'm terrible at clues and can't figure it out at all, think I will need a hint! I loved the HP mug and am sitting with a lovely cuppa right now with my new mug!


That plethora of pictures is amazing, and it's so lovely that Maizie is in on everything. She definitely wants to be your cat and I hope she lives with you forever.



KCTT said:


> @Emmasian she certainly does her favourites by far are the two mice. One smells nice and one makes a noise when it moves apparently feline heaven. Thanks again xx Hope you have a lovely Christmas too x


That squeaky mouse kept squeaking whilst I wrapped it, driving Rafa insane with bloodlust! I've had to buy them two between them but they don't know yet!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

This is such a lovely thread it's making me all gooey. We are likely to open on Boxing Day as tomorrow will be very busy, but I'm almost thinking of getting up at 6am like a kid as I can't wait.

I was in the pub on Thursday with some pals and one of their husbands said rather snootily, "We don't get our cats presents!" I said, "Well you are both missing out then". If he could see this thread maybe he would change his mind.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

I didn't realise but while we were opening pressies, my mum had her camera out and was also taking pics! Much better quality than my dreadful iphone pics! Please ignore the last pic, I accidentally included it and cound't be bothered changing it at the last minute! Also, My DD has insisted that Maizie is spelled Maizy, who am I to argue?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Psygon yes I'm your secret santa  I loved spoiling the Tonks, little did I know that little Jammy would be arriving to join the party Thank you for posting so many lovely pics and the video of Jammy and the pipe cleaner is so adorable. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow that crossword was trickier than I thought lol  Genius idea though, I loved it.
So having completed most of it I do believe our Secret Santa is Baguss and @Ceiling Kitty - Am I right?
I'm still in awe of the pictures - I didn't realise you had such an amazing arty talent! Huge thanks once again and much love to you, OH and the gorgeous Bagpuss from Dexter, Sam and I XXXX

Ooh PS. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you so much to our secret Santa for the amazing box of gifts!

Mojo is currently going wild with a catnip mouse







and Saffi is trying to break into a bag of treats..she is actually trying really hard bless her (of course I rewarded the effort ;] )


























This worm is great! 








...








Guarding my chocolate








Boink!








I just love all the cards a lot - thank you. Such a thoughtful box of fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

And the rest








Wrapping paper was his first interest..
























Taking the tent in turns
















Cat mints! So lovely - the box is an absolute keeper! And it will be travelling with me everywhere as I do love having mints in me pocket








And the clue...!
Well the card first, because it's great

















And so is it you (deleted to allow other ss's you got to guess!) thank you too too much. We love everything! Mojo will LOVE the new wand attatchment - I will take pictures of that later  Saffi is delighted with her new tinsel balls, especially the purple one as she has never had a purple one before. ETC!

This has been such a good morning - coffeee o clock though phew


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

A clearer picture of all these fantastic cards!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've only opened one set of pressies so far today; can you guess which 

The box was stuffed to the brim with goodies.








First out was this amazing stocking, stuffed full of treats and toys which caused great excitement.
View attachment 339017

Pressie overload!








This knitted bumblebee is a hot favourite.








Here with a big fat knitted rat.








The pressies were beautifully wrapped.
View attachment 339026


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, we started our unwrapping last night - and we absolutely love our presents! Some gorgeous things, thank you SS.

I will have to post more photo's later - I haven't got Lily at all yet as they had their flea treatments yesterday and Lily is avoiding me like the plague, as usual she's the last to be done and the most difficult! I should've done them after present opening but I didn't think 

Coley has come in this morning, emptied all food dishes, had a little play and is now asleep. He loved his sheep, has his claws in it here, no-one else was having it!









His metal plaque is amazing - he really does patrol! I will put it on his shed later and post another pic:










Tilly can't believe she's got a whole large tin of Thrive Tuna:









and soon tucked in:










Sykes liked the pink wrapping ribbon a lot:










and we totally love her blanket - it is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so impressed with the work that's gone into it:










I think I need to start a new post now ....


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

And my presents .....

The umbrella is fantastic! and I will take the cup to work as its a good size for my morning coffee:










And our whole stash:


















I will post more pics later, and hopefully get some of the elusive Lily.

I still need to look at the clue properly and work it out - but whoever you are we are very happy with our presents, thank you


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Some of the toys and treats.








I don't know what these things were stuffed with but all the cats loved them!








Fern gets in on the action








Giving the knitted rat a good kicking








Gifts galore!








Many many thanks to my SS. I'm still working on who yoy are though i have a few ideas


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

So many fabulous presents. Will have to have a proper look later as so far today I've got up for feeding duties, gone back to bed and had lovely, special Christmas cuddles with both boys then got up again to open Santa's stocking he left the boys. Kito is nipped out after getting excited over a catnip toy so think we will take a few minutes out (and a shower for me) before opening SS.

@Charity - yes I am your SS! Clearly the clue was not hard enough . I hope they enjoy their presents. It was a pleasure to buy for them. Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Wow that crossword was trickier than I thought lol  Genius idea though, I loved it.
> So having completed most of it I do believe our Secret Santa is Baguss and @Ceiling Kitty - Am I right?
> I'm still in awe of the pictures - I didn't realise you had such an amazing arty talent! Huge thanks once again and much love to you, OH and the gorgeous Bagpuss from Dexter, Sam and I XXXX
> 
> Ooh PS. Happy Christmas!


Yes, 'twas us! I hope the gifts were okay! Meeeerrrrrrryyyyy Christmas!  xxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We've done ours!

Thank you so much to our SS - the gifts are fabulous and even managed to eke some interest out of Bagpuss (who is normally at his most standoffish in the mornings when all he likes to do is eat his breakfast and go back to bed!).

Fa la la la la!

What are this?










A new Zoom Groom! Yaaaaay! Ours really is on its last legs, so thank you muchly! 










What are this?










Oooh cat grass! I hope I don't kill it! And such a lovely bowl as well. 



















I'm loving the Christmas kitty mug and this topical book - I have some time off between Christmas and New Year (for the first time since I was a student) so I'm looking forward to finding some time to settle down with that!




























Now on to the good stuff - Bagpuss said the book was boring. He got two fab catnippy toys - the Kong restuffable mouse thing, and a cute Christmas cracker! I've got some videos which I'll try and put in the next post.










Now, I might be dumb, but I think I've missed a clue? There was a little note in with the gifts wishing us a Merry Christmas from our Cat Chat Secret Santa, but no clues I could discern from that. I'm clooooooless!

But thank you SS, whoever you are - we're thrilled with the gifts and cannot thank you enough for the thought and generosity that's gone into them! 

Thank you Santa!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok so my secret santa was amazing! I havnt worked out who they are yet but I'm still working on it.

First of all the presents that went to Sandbach Animal Rescue Society. It's hard to see them all on that photo but there is 4 bags of hills food, 4 bags of burns food, 3 beds and loads and loads of wrapped gifts. The rescue were absolutely over the moon! So so lovely of you!










Secondly my gifts. Such lovely items and the magnets from Lola and Kira are amazing! Such a thoughtful thing to do. They are now on my fridge and will be very treasured!










Thank you so so much!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you SS for all the lovely cat things which are being much enjoyed. 
I look forward to tackling the gifts I was given too 
















Now here are my clues. I know there is a character called Huck in Lucky You and that's Heathcliffe down in the bottom right. I believe The Hollies did a song called Mr Moonlight. The final clue leaves me a bit stumped however going on the above I'm guessing my SS is @huckybuck ???


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Me and jasper have been up early & opened the presents. WOW! We've been spoilt rotten. My photos aren't amazing and are probably very blurry. Thankyou so so so much! (I've worked out who you are but won't post as the other person may see before they open theirs!) the word search was awesome!!!!

"Mum, Mum look at this!!! A box mum"









Having a good old sniff... something smells good..









A Christmas scratcher with catnip!!









"Mum, quick look Mum!!! Something smells sooooooooo good"
















A dangler toy mum!!!! Let me catch it!!









Mmmmmmmm nom nom nom









Giving the candy cane a good beating!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully these work!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

His favourite is the mouse! Wouldn't let it go!!!









Giving the tunnel the once over... 









I was spoiled too! Super excited to have a good look at these when I get home later!









Playing with his mouse...









Jasper admiring everything he got! (Ignore his green and blue toy) thank you so so much!!! I am overwhelmed and so is jasper  he loves everything! Xxx I will post who it is after the other person has opened theirs! Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gaaaaah am practically having a frustration fit at not being able to open yet! I had a lie in, much needed and have been running round feeding cats and poaching chicken. I'm reading these wonderful stories whilst perched on the loo, running my bath, toothbrush in one hand, then it's out till tonight. I want to open when I've got lots of quality time to spend with them! Gaaaaah it's killing me though!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Some of the toys and treats.
> View attachment 339032
> 
> Feathers .... Lulu's favourite thing
> ...


@Tigermoon so lovely to see little Fern getting in on the action after her horrid experience this year.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Will be opening Jiggs presents later maybe this evening.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm having chicken trauma here - oven not working but I've got it going for now - and the boys are zonked out after treats, catnip and play which resulted from opening their stocking. Therefore I plan to open one SS present later on this afternoon (when I've, hopefully, eaten my meal and relaxed a bit) and the other this evening. Really excited.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

It's Christmassss!!!!

We have opened our gifts, thoroughly spoiled! Our SSs have been so thoughtful. Won't have to upload the pics and do the guessing until later today, but here is a taster 

Thank you SSs and Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Mojo Loves the boink 








Purple tinsel ball a favourite for saffi
























Here she hears mojo who is high from his hare flump and thought it was a good idea to run up the blinds








Mojo loving the purrs hare toy








And ooooo saffi lets go with it too


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 339062
> 
> View attachment 339052
> 
> ...


Go Saffii! And Mojo. Mine go crazy for the hare toy too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> That plethora of pictures is amazing, and it's so lovely that Maizie is in on everything. She definitely wants to be your cat and I hope she lives with you forever.
> 
> That squeaky mouse kept squeaking whilst I wrapped it, driving Rafa insane with bloodlust! I've had to buy them two between them but they don't know yet!


She loves them mice, squeaky one went missing last night but we found him safe this morning x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

We opened our SS Gifts this morning. They were absolutely fantastic. I have been cooking for the in laws all morning however, so no time to upload photos yet, I'll get onto that a bit later when I have a bit of time to myself ( I am sitting on the loo right now, and it's the first 5 minutes alone that I've had since 9am...)

I did struggle to get and photos of Einstein, because we locked the cat flap to do pressies, which usually means vets or flea treatment, so the sharp bugger hid under the bed for the whole duration...

Thank you again to our secret Santas, who I think I've sussed. You have been incredibly generous and thoughtful


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> The Hollies did a song called Mr Moonlight.


I assumed that was a 'moon river'


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you to our ss, Rosie decided to eat the packet catzfine treats early this morning.
We have a laser pen to play with tonight, and 2 more gifts to open later when she wakes from all the excitement.

Think i know who my ss is, but waiting to see if that name pops up before i mention it to save me looking a fool. 

Photo's to follow tomorrow as i have work.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SS No 2 - Bunty and Toppy absolutely love their gifts, lots of toys and there are one or two firm favourites. Thanks also for my biccies. I have to own up and say that my OH worked out who my SS was, I had narrowed it down to 4 then he got the important part of the clue. Thank you so much my SS, I've just remembered I can't say as someone else also has the same SS I think so I'll wait and see.

_About time, thought you were never going to open it









Feathers, lovely









More of Bunty's favourite meeces









They absolutely love this


















Another little blue mouse - wonderful









The rabbit kong, the smell of catnip nearly knocked my OH out









Then he got a lump of fur in his mouth...spit









The clue









_


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh no I better delete who I think mine was toothen?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

whompingwillow said:


> Oh no I better delete who I think mine was toothen?


I'm saying that because both of us were given a similar gift so if I say who it is, the other person will know.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm loving all the pics and trying to guess who the slaves are  I have really missed taking part this year!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

@Charity Agree I think we have the same SS - if you know please say because I'm a bit stumped! 

We have opened that SS parcel. Started with that one simply because it was already opened to take out the bauble. Firstly I'll say we are delighted and the boys love everything. They are still playing with things. but I have to say, the favourite of all is the bag it came in!! they can't leave it alone. Supervised of course but they are obsessed with going in it.

The photos are poor so please forgive the quality - my hands shake and the light is low plus they are moving all the time so trying to take pics was difficult.

Exciting



















Santa toy there - not very clear. They had fun chasing that for a bit. Then a feather on a stick. Was popular with Kito. Photos of him playing with it blurry as I had the toy in one hand and phone in the other and was trying to take pics - not very successfully!



















They love this. I put treats in to begin with to get them going but interest was maintained long after they were eaten. They keep getting the ball out and playing with it. They both are loving nit.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Snowballs - they've had a play and love these










There were some feathers that I don't seem to have a photo of (did take one but still on my phone)

few more pics in next post as not allowed any more in this one!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Stash










As you can see there is a cardboard scratcher in the shape of a Christmas tree. They have both had a scratch of that and I know it will be popular.

Thank you very much for my present - just what I needed. I am getting a new kitchen very soon and I am desperately in need of oven gloves so these are fab and much appreciated.










Card and clue


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I sort of get the clue but can't relate it to SS. I'm totally rubbish with stuff like this so will likely need help!

We love everything. Thank you very much SS - you have totally spoiled us.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes it was us @Tigermoon 
So glad you and all your fur babies liked everything - we had such fun choosing for you and I did have little help with some of the gifts from @slartibartfast and @QOTN so huge thanks goes to them as well.

The clues were almost correct!!



Tigermoon said:


> View attachment 339066
> View attachment 339067
> 
> Now here are my clues. I know there is a character called Huck in Lucky You and that's Heathcliffe down in the bottom right. I believe The Hollies did a song called Mr Moonlight. The final clue leaves me a bit stumped however going on the above I'm guessing my SS is @huckybuck ???
> View attachment 339077


There was indeed a character called Huck in Lucky you (the only film I could find with his name lol)
Moon River was the song and of course Holly Golightly sang it in Breakfast at Tiffany's, It is a picture of Heathcliff from Wuthering Heights and the tricky one... Mika's record cover of his song Grace Kelly















Couldn't make it too easy lol!!!
Hope you have had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> Stash
> 
> View attachment 339263
> 
> ...


I'll try and help you out.

She has two kittens, one has the name which is part of the title of a Christmas carol. The first two lines of the second verse of the clue relates to a biscuit bar, what do you have when you have a break.....this is part of her name If you're still stuck, I'll tell you.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'll try and help you out.
> 
> She has two kittens, one has the name which is part of the title of a Christmas carol. The first two lines of the second verse of the clue relates to a biscuit bar, what do you have when you have a break.....this is part of her name If you're still stuck, I'll tell you.


You've confused me further now! I get the kit Kat bit but not the Christmas Carol. think I'm just a bit brain dead now - it's getting late!

I must apologise to my other SS. I think I am going to wait until tomorrow now to open the parcel - I hope you're not too disappointed. There is stuff all over the floor, I'm tired and I think the boys are a bit overwhelmed. I want to do it justice so instead of starting to open it now when I think we all just want to have sleep  I think we'll save it for a Boxing Day treat. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We can't even begin to thank our Secret Santas for the amazing array of gifts.
We have been out to lunch at my step-daughter's so presents have been opened this evening. Coco even came down to see. I'll let the photos show the tale and will be back later with my guesses. I have one sussed I think but still working on the other.
And to you both who put in presents for our darling Gracie, I am sorry it was too late to let you know that after her retirement she has left us to live a life of peace and quiet as an only cat. I will be forwarding her gifts to her new home if that's okay with my Secret Santas 

Sorry technical issues - photos to follow


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I have an idea who my SS might be but not sure. I think I'll let @Charity have a guess and see whether I've come up with the same!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Coward . Its @Kitkatslave. Her cats are called Dottie and Ivy (The Holly and the ....)


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Charity said:


> Coward . Its @Kitkatslave. Her cats are called Dottie and Ivy (The Holly and the ....)


Ah, Ivy! I sort of got the kit Kat bit but didn't put it all together - obvious now you point it out. @Kitkatslave are you my SS? If you are, thank you so much - we are all delighted with our presents.

Yes, I am a coward. I don't deny it . Not sure why we get embarrassed to have a guess in case we're wrong but I do get a bit nervous about guessing when I'm not sure.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> Ah, Ivy! I sort of got the kit Kat bit but didn't put it all together - obvious now you point it out. @Kitkatslave are you my SS? If you are, thank you so much - we are all delighted with our presents.
> 
> Yes, I am a coward. I don't deny it . Not sure why we get embarrassed to have a guess in case we're wrong but I do get a bit nervous about guessing when I'm not sure.


Don't worry. I'm so certain its her, if I get it wrong I am going to look a complete prat!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Yes, 'twas us! I hope the gifts were okay! Meeeerrrrrrryyyyy Christmas!  xxxx


Aha! The gifts were all awesome, thanks again so much. Did you do the pictures yourself? I adore them Xx :Happy


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Well we finally opened our present thank you so much Secret Santas!!

First presents, the girls were very curious...

Hm these are definitely for us!

















First one some fabulous pompoms which they've used to play two of their favourite game, up and down the stairs..









And then this little one was really popular too


















Thank you so much Secret santa number 1! I'm not sure who you are as I don't think there was a clue unless I have missed It?!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think we have @Gwen9244 to thank for this parcel











































The girls love their toys especially the kong kicker and the mug - which I couldn't get a good photo of - is gorgeous. Hope I'm right in my guess


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This one we think came from @KCTT - sadly our Everton is not the one of the famous football team but a tiny village with one shop/post office and a pub 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y74Qlci4L9oAtV0kLU7OkKH-e-Yvh3ro5Q/view?usp=sharing
Hope this link works


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@lymorelynn the second one was indeed from us, I hope you all enjoy. I loved the video I do wonder next year if we should just send the empty boxes the cats do seem to be having some fun with just those.

Hope you had a lovely day today x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Yes it was us @Tigermoon


YAY!!! 


huckybuck said:


> So glad you and all your fur babies liked everything - we had such fun choosing for you and I did have little help with some of the gifts from @slartibartfast and @QOTN so huge thanks goes to them as well.


The knitted toys have all been a major hit, the smell as I opened the box of kickers almost knocked me senseless :Wacky:Hilarious Many, many thanks to @slartibartfast and @QOTN 


huckybuck said:


> The clues were almost correct!! There was indeed a character called Huck in Lucky you (the only film I could find with his name lol) Moon River was the song and of course Holly Golightly sang it in Breakfast at Tiffany's, It is a picture of Heathcliff from Wuthering Heights and the tricky one... Mika's record cover of his song Grace Kelly


I have to admit I would never have got the Grace one. Funny that I found a completely bonkers answer to the Holly clue LOL


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@lymorelynn Forget to say that no problem with Gracie's being forwarded in. I hope she is happy in her retirement and enjoys her gifts too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

KCTT said:


> @lymorelynn the second one was indeed from us, I hope you all enjoy. I loved the video I do wonder next year if we should just send the empty boxes the cats do seem to be having some fun with just those.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely day today x


Thank you for indulging my passion for liquorice  I'm looking forward to trying the infusion :Hungry
The box and wrapping paper did go down very well :Hilarious


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok now for our second secret Santa..

They have been very very interested in the smell of these gifts, I had to lock the bag away! 

















The first gift to be opened was the hare flump which explains their interest, it's sooo stinky!! Dottie took charge of opening this and ripped it open! They went absolutely crazy for This, it's the first time they've had anythung so stinky and real! I've got some videos which I'll upload shortly but here are some pics.. 
















We had so much fun watching them with these we've never seen anything like it!!!

Next we opened some pompoms, twiddly fleece toys, rustly foil balls which made us scamper around like crazy, and a brilliant flashy ball!
















Next we opened some catessy sticks which went down VERY well and they carried on licking and trying to bite my fingers after they'd eaten them they must have smelled that good!

Quick get these yummy treats open mum!!









Oh what, it's finished already? Come on there must be more... keep looking Ivy









They also got some fab frenzy attachments which we will play with in the garden tomorrow and take some photos because Dottie is currently high on catnip...









To be continued. .


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

And lastly 2 pairs of beautiful cosy socks for me which I've put straight on and my feet are nice and toasty, thank you very much, just perfect! 








So thank you very much Secret santa no.2 for a great collection of presents, they love every single thing you have chosen for them, and have had a brilliant time already playing with them.

Here is our beautiful card and clue..








Which I'm guessing must be @lymorelynn???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Kitkatslave I'm happy that the pressies have been enjoyed. - sorry if the clue was rather easy


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Gosh it took me so long to write my messages and upload my photos, I've missed so much!



urbantigers said:


> I have an idea who my SS might be but not sure. I think I'll let @Charity have a guess and see whether I've come up with the same!





Charity said:


> Coward . Its @Kitkatslave. Her cats are called Dottie and Ivy (The Holly and the ....)





urbantigers said:


> Ah, Ivy! I sort of got the kit Kat bit but didn't put it all together - obvious now you point it out. @Kitkatslave are you my SS? If you are, thank you so much - we are all delighted with our presents.
> 
> Yes, I am a coward. I don't deny it . Not sure why we get embarrassed to have a guess in case we're wrong but I do get a bit nervous about guessing when I'm not sure.





Charity said:


> Don't worry. I'm so certain its her, if I get it wrong I am going to look a complete prat!


But YES you are right @Charity and you're very welcome. It's great to see all the pics, I'm so pleased the lovely Bunty and Toppy like their presents!

And @urbantigers you were close with the clue! Glad Mosi and Kito have had some fun with their presents, love all your photos.

Ok will go back through and catch up with the rest of the thread now!!! Xx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> @Kitkatslave I'm happy that the pressies have been enjoyed. - sorry if the clue was rather easy


Ah fantastic thank you so much, we're so pleased eith everything. And I was more than happy that I had a clue I could solve, after hosting Christmas today I don't thlnk my brain coud have handled much more! X


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I think we have @Gwen9244 to thank for this parcel
> View attachment 339286
> View attachment 339287
> View attachment 339288
> ...


Yes you guessed correctly. So glad that you liked the presents.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Kito has fallen asleep in the plastic bag that our parcel came in


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well after a busy day, lots of cooking and eating, finally got round to uploading my pics.

Suter and Kalex have had a lovely 1st Christmas, they've been very lucky with their lovely presents from their secret Santa.

Bundle of lovely prezzies:









Oooh what iz this, iz they for us, of course they iz:









Hey Mummy Suter's knicking them all iz that one for me?










Woohoo and new flump, I love flumps, best thing ever, I'm off with it so I don't have to share with Suter (Kalex's butt just disappearing round the corner).









And dangly reindeer (grabbed before t got on the wand) and fish, and sweets. Yippee, Thankyou xxxxxxxxxxx


























Puffed out from a busy morning playing:









We think our SS was @lymorelynn. Had worked it out from the cute card (but pretty sure as same card as a previous post).

Thank you so much for Kalex and Suter's lovely gift and some lovely choccies for me, yum, yum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LJC675 said:


> We think our SS was @lymorelynn. Had worked it out from the cute card (but pretty sure as same card as a previous post).


It was indeed and I am glad the presents were enjoyed 
The cards are from the Siamese Cat Club, sold for their welfare section, and I think they could have been designed just for me


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy thought the box was one of the best presents


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is Jiggs enjoining his present opening and thanks for the slave presents I received. I have the cat necklace on and haven't taken a pic sorry. Thanks so much my sectet Santa @Erenya much appreciated from me & Jiggs and the crossword clue so clever.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Now chilling after all the hard work is Jiggs


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Erenya said:


> I assumed that was a 'moon river'





huckybuck said:


> Moon River was the song and of course Holly Golightly sang it in Breakfast at Tiffany's,


Holly Golightly sang it, but of course Miss Hepburn did not!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Aha! The gifts were all awesome, thanks again so much. Did you do the pictures yourself? I adore them Xx :Happy


I did, luckily my signature is illegible or it might have given it away! :Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG @Gallifreyangirl, I love that scarf, so cute!

Not an SS present, but thought I'd share because everyone here will 'get' it more than most people IRL will - my dad got me this light bedtime reading!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> OMG @Gallifreyangirl, I love that scarf, so cute!
> 
> Not an SS present, but thought I'd share because everyone here will 'get' it more than most people IRL will - my dad got me this light bedtime reading!
> 
> View attachment 339378


Wow!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh we have received the most thoughtful and beautiful box of gifts from our Secret Santa. The clues are hinting towards a Scottish Santa with a kitty with emerald green eyes so I'm going to guess at @JaimeandBree .....???
We had such fun opening. Jango found a flooffffy smelly little critter and went wild with it, then there was the bow which he tried to eat. We got two beautiful goodie boxes one for Jango and one for Crunchie filled with tasty treats but oh my I'm so thrilled because we got the most beautiful crochet blanket and matching Octopus so utterly beautiful. It's pink, cream and green, colours that match my sitting room. I put the blanket in Jango's basket and he's spent the last hour snuggled up in it....he loves it.
We have been totally spoiled with attachments for the frenzy, toys, decorations and a bottle of elderberry wine. So I'm not sure if I'm right as to who our SS is but whoever you are thank you so very, very much. I'll post more pics tomorrow as they are on my camera and need uploading but here's a few off my phone


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@lymorelynn The book or the scarf 


lymorelynn said:


> Wow!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @lymorelynn The book or the scarf


Clearly the scarf.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It has cheered me up no end seeing the fun of the fluffs opening their presents.

My two have been in my room all day. Blue hasn’t mithered to go out but the rain here is horrible.

Looking forward to the final posts tomorrow.
Night everyone and big hugs to all the content and zonked out CC kits x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> It has cheered me up no end seeing the fun of the fluffs opening their presents.
> 
> My two have been in my room all day. Blue hasn't mithered to go out but the rain here is horrible.
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling better BC xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> It has cheered me up no end seeing the fun of the fluffs opening their presents.
> 
> My two have been in my room all day. Blue hasn't mithered to go out but the rain here is horrible.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better very soon xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry but just got in from my folks, later night than I expected! Will post the pics tonorrow , promise! First time I've not managed to post SS on the day but if it's out of enjoyment I can't complain ​


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I did, luckily my signature is illegible or it might have given it away! :Hilarious


Your talent is amazing - you could make a lot of money! :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok here we go!!! This will take several posts 

SS No 1 step on up!

Bree can't believe the size of the haul!


















Neither can Jaime 









WOW!!!










We get some danglers which go down very well, it's hard to gets pics when they are chasing them!



















A MASSIVE tin of catnip!! Oooh says Jaime!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

love Jaimes "Wow" face!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jaime gets a good sniff (then OH sprinkles it on the floor for him, thanks )


















Off his little face!


















A sisal scratcher 









And a playmat which Bree immediately claims!


















And a playmate whom Jaime isn't so sure about (he has the initials PF on him )


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Meant to say thanks for catnip too @Erenya


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bree gets a nice stinky (interestingly shaped...) kicker! She rubs herself all over it

















A big box of treats



















I am immediately mugged for treats!!!










P


























Trying to make sure Bree gets a look in !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh what's this, a stinky! (OH was just about gagging he's not used to valerian :Hilarious)



























Beautiful crocheted blanket










And a gorgeous personalised one which they've both been sleeping on, it's a hit!




























I'll be back shortly to post the slave gifts and clue and do SS No 2!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

A pic of Coley Cats plaque in situ:









I might decide to put it inside though so it doesn't fade.

I was going to put Sykes' gorgeous new blanket in her bed yesterday while she was in the run but someone had "borrowed" her favourite bed:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, as usual I can't get my clue  I am always useless at it.

Unless we have a cat called Tesco or Daffodil from Wales  

Any help please?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am useless at clues but think I have cracked yours @Jannor. Isn't there an infamous supermarket delivery story from someone who may have a username linked to a daffodil ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Well, as usual I can't get my clue  I am always useless at it.
> 
> Unless we have a cat called Tesco or Daffodil from Wales
> 
> ...


I know who it is, she who has three cats.....I'll say no more.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

It is @ewelsh ?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It is indeed 

Glad your lot liked their presents! I thought the plaque suited Coley


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> It is indeed
> 
> Glad your lot liked their presents! I thought the plaque suited Coley


Thank you, we love our presents! I can't decide if the plaque, blanket or umbrella are our favourites!

Tilly's loving the treats - the tin is still out and she goes to it and taps it when she wants one. I take the lid off, she takes 2 then we close it again. I couldn't do that with Coley or Sykes but Tilly can be trusted to help herself as she isn't a greedy cat.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jannor said:


> Thank you, we love our presents! I can't decide if the plaque, blanket or umbrella are our favourites!
> 
> Tilly's loving the treats - the tin is still out and she goes to it and taps it when she wants one. I take the lid off, she takes 2 then we close it again. I couldn't do that with Coley or Sykes but Tilly can be trusted to help herself as she isn't a greedy cat.


It was a pleasure! They are all such different characters buying gifts were easy. X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@ewelsh how would you wash the blanket? Is it okay in the washer on wool or is it better by hand? I think it's a different wool than their other blankets.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Gentle wash by hand or machine is fine, I line dry mine. X


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

We have just opened our incredibly generous parcel number 1! The clue is bloody genius (does this person work for NASA or something?!?) and I've been wrestling with it for ages. I've finished the wordsearch but am none the wiser. How do I know where to get the secret message letters from? Are they left over somehow in the wordsearch? Gaaah! Anyway. Yes. Everyone wants to see the pussycats...

















The box is mine Mummy! Freya was rolling about waving her paws in the air with all the whiffs in the box!










Rafa loves the snuffle mat for dry food and snacks (great idea)










The Dangly fish was assaulted from all sides!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa keen to help unwrap!










The plague rat went down such a storm that it caused a substantial fight between Rafa and Teddy involving yowling and chasing! Proceedings were suspended whilst both were told off for being spoilt over privileged naughty boys who didn't know their luck! Swines.
























Mummy trying to take a lovely ensemble photo of all the gifts but furry little people kept jumping up and sending everything flying!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa and Freya just burst the bag of catnip and were rolling in it! Rafa is now virtually cross eyed.

Can someone help with the clue?? I think the answer is in the second sealed envelope but I don't want to look, I just need a clue to the clue. Where is the secret message? Is it an anagram of letters somewhere? Am I overthinking it?? Gaaaaah. Got two more wonderful parcels plus all my own presents to open, plus I have to get ready for a party tonight, and all I can do is frown over this wordsearch. Maybe I should try the catnip too...








h









Thank you so much to our first SS, you have been so generous! I will thank you properly when I crack this clue!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Rafa and Freya just burst the bag of catnip and were rolling in it! Rafa is now virtually cross eyed.
> 
> Can someone help with the clue?? I think the answer is in the second sealed envelope but I don't want to look, I just need a clue to the clue. Where is the secret message? Is it an anagram of letters somewhere? Am I overthinking it?? Gaaaaah. Got two more wonderful parcels plus all my own presents to open, plus I have to get ready for a party tonight, and all I can do is frown over this wordsearch. Maybe I should try the catnip too...
> 
> ...


Guessing clues is my favourite part. I am right on this ompus


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Gosh that's a hard clue! Good job I didn't get that!

We are about to open SS parcel no 2. Would have been sooner but I slept in until 1pm


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh gosh I must mention the bubbles! Never seen anything like them, they are just super. Can't photograph them unfortunately as they don't show up on this phone camera, but the cats loved them!
My ensemble pic:


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Rafa and Freya just burst the bag of catnip and were rolling in it! Rafa is now virtually cross eyed.
> 
> Can someone help with the clue?? I think the answer is in the second sealed envelope but I don't want to look, I just need a clue to the clue. Where is the secret message? Is it an anagram of letters somewhere? Am I overthinking it?? Gaaaaah. Got two more wonderful parcels plus all my own presents to open, plus I have to get ready for a party tonight, and all I can do is frown over this wordsearch. Maybe I should try the catnip too...
> 
> ...


Is it the letters left over from the word search? ompus


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

You can finish it! Yay that was fun - love clues that make you use your brain
DELETING as it gave it away too much! You wanted a clue to a clue and matrod did that


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

...


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

We have opened our SS presents and the boys and I have been throroughly spoilt. Pics to follow. I may need help with the clue...  (Note for future SSs - I need mega easy clues because I am brain dead at the best of times  )


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have finally opened my second SS, thank you sooo much we have been so spoiled!!! Pics to follow, as I'm pants at clues I shall need more time to work it all out. The chocolate is to die for!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Right sorry, got sidetracked into the kitchen, feeding the family later!

Slave gifts... I was very spoiled!

People on here clearly know me only too well...









This has already been put to good used today making Cranachan!

What is it?? Can I eat it???










Fab personalised picture of the duo :Happy










And brill Harry Potter cushion and mini mug, love them!! The cushion will be going in "the common room" (study) along with the rest of my HP collection










Card









And our clue!!!










Ok so at the top we have The Great Escape and a little black and white cat, so I think I would have worked it out from that, but I did need OH's help to tell me that the second film is The Spy Next Door, and there is a little ginger cat, so that means it must definitely be our lovely Bunty and Toppy!!! Toppy, the spy next door :Hilarious

Thank you soooooooo much @Charity , you have really spoiled us, we love everything and J&B especially love the gorgeous blankets :Happy! Merry Christmas!!!xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Oh we have received the most thoughtful and beautiful box of gifts from our Secret Santa. The clues are hinting towards a Scottish Santa with a kitty with emerald green eyes so I'm going to guess at @JaimeandBree .....???
> We had such fun opening. Jango found a flooffffy smelly little critter and went wild with it, then there was the bow which he tried to eat. We got two beautiful goodie boxes one for Jango and one for Crunchie filled with tasty treats but oh my I'm so thrilled because we got the most beautiful crochet blanket and matching Octopus so utterly beautiful. It's pink, cream and green, colours that match my sitting room. I put the blanket in Jango's basket and he's spent the last hour snuggled up in it....he loves it.
> We have been totally spoiled with attachments for the frenzy, toys, decorations and a bottle of elderberry wine. So I'm not sure if I'm right as to who our SS is but whoever you are thank you so very, very much. I'll post more pics tomorrow as they are on my camera and need uploading but here's a few off my phone
> View attachment 339379
> ...


Yes it was indeed us as I think you gathered last night!!! So glad you like everything, I went spying through old pictures to see what colours you had in your living room to try and match the blanket!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can someone please remind how to post videos on here as the toys we got in our other SS are best seen enjoyed in action, the pics don't do justice!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Secret Santa 2! Again a seriously generous box, I have such spoilt pussycats! Again a clue I can't fathom for love nor money. I must be daft. Ok...

Are these beautifully wrapped gifts for us Mummy?

















Can we open now?










This is my box too Mummy!










The squeaking mouse was ripped out of my hands by the bloodthirsty mob










The next prezzie was the Stinkies, on my word, thank Gawd there were three..
























After all that drugginess natch we got the munchies and were so pleased to have our own personalized tubes of treats!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Can someone please remind how to post videos on here as the toys we got in our other SS are best seen enjoyed in action, the pics don't do justice!


I upload it to youtube then attach the link (on HB's advice a while back!)


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Some pics of our opening

Ooh exciting box










Wonder what's in it




























So - first parcel unwrapped



















Fab cardboard scratcher which also has toys in it - Mosi immediately had to investigate










A beautiful tin full of treats










Gorgeous snuggle blanket and some toys for Kito - he was very interested in the kitten Kong!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

More pics

Gorgeous box - wonder what's inside....










Fabulous toys that's what! Sorry it's blurred. Kkto was very interested but I wouldn't let him take them out of the box just yet - spoilsport meowmy.










Mosi comes to investigate


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Fantastic haul










I did as well - my SS has really spoiled me - wine, chocolate, coffee and a lovely planter - it's a set of 3 stacking planters with cats on the side









It's fabulous



















Here's a close up of the lovely tin canisters - one included chocolate for me and the other included treats for the boys


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Now for the card and clue


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Card
> View attachment 339533
> 
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure J&B to shop for you and those two beautiful furries and a lot of fun. Glad you liked them. Love all those photos.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Continuing...

Lovely snuggly blankies and one each!










Ensemble photo which took twenty minutes to get cos Rafa kept jumping on the flying frenzy attachments and the reindeer noses!










Can't wait to try this out










Hmm the clue...










What do you think Freyfrey, you're the brains of the outfit...










Nope, still working on it.

Thank you whoever you are!

Going to open parcel three later tonight as gotta start getting ready to go out, plus cats are tuckered out. Overwhelmed with the generosity so far xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Continuing...
> 
> Nope, still working on it.
> 
> ...


Think I know who this is but I'm saying nothing


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Charity said:


> Think I know who this is but I'm saying nothing


Me too


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you to my SS - I'm still trying to work out who you are! (Any input would be appreciated! Think I'm missing something really obvious)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Thank you to my SS - I'm still trying to work out who you are! (Any input would be appreciated! Think I'm missing something really obvious)


Is the second drawing a sash?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Shell and sash plus a


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Kito loves his blanket. I just unwrapped it and he immediately started kneading it










I must say a massive thank you to both my SSs (even though I've not worked out who my 2nd one is yet). Every single thing is brilliant and a bit hit with the boys. I did forget to mention a couple of items in my first SS parcel - I think jut the treat puzzle feeder and the Frenzy rabbit flump. Think they were in the picture of everything. But thank you again to @Kitkatslave for everything. We love everything.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Ooh - sash - I didnt'n get that. Sasha. @Chellacat are you my SS?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@urbantigers aww I love your Rosina Wachtmeister canisters! I kind of starting collecting her stuff, although I only have a plate and a picture so far.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Ooh - sash - I didnt'n get that. Sasha. @Chellacat are you my SS?


Yes! Sorry the clue was so awful! (my drawing too ) The Shell and the Sash were for my name and Sasha's . Michelle was shortened to Chella by my wee sister when we were little and it stuck, so I forget that some might assume the Chella is pronounced "CH" instead of "SH". I had great fun buying for the fluffs and yourself, glad you all like the pressies!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Jannor said:


> @urbantigers aww I love your Rosina Wachtmeister canisters! I kind of starting collecting her stuff, although I only have a plate and a picture so far.


They are gorgeous aren't they? I do love her stuff.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok first two parcels opened thank you very much from the cats and I. My camera doesn't hold many photos hence doing them in stages
Right SS 1
In the third photo Spice and Timmy got a bit OTT and came to blows. Baldi Mouser a big favourite Still working on clue


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Secret Santa No 1.

Oh my goodness. So many toys, a beautiful blanket and some yummy treats. The cats had a thorough investigation and are currently deciding what to play with next. I also got the most beautiful book.






























Thank you so much Tigermoon?






















.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

SS2 Loved the furry fish I can see that causing ructions:Cat


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Chellacat said:


> Yes! Sorry the clue was so awful! (my drawing too ) The Shell and the Sash were for my name and Sasha's . Michelle was shortened to Chella by my wee sister when we were little and it stuck, so I forget that some might assume the Chella is pronounced "CH" instead of "SH". I had great fun buying for the fluffs and yourself, glad you all like the pressies!


Thank you so much for everything. We love them all. I thought the clue was a knot and was trying to think who had a cat called knota!! As soon as I got Sasha I got you. The presents for me were great too - chocolate, coffee and wine - sums me up! The planter is fab too.

I can't wait to get my new kitchen now (waiting for plans to be approved by occupational therapy panel before they are submitted to my housing association as it is for a fully wheelchair accessible kitchen) - I love having things ready to go in it - the lovely oven glove from @Kitkatslave and the canisters from @Chellacat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

SS2 Fish is a big favourite I think I know who this one is from IF I've solved the clue properly


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Thank you so much for everything. We love them all. I thought the clue was a knot and was trying to think who had a cat called knota!! As soon as I got Sasha I got you. The presents for me were great too - chocolate, coffee and wine - sums me up! The planter is fab too.
> 
> I can't wait to get my new kitchen now (waiting for plans to be approved by occupational therapy panel before they are submitted to my housing association as it is for a fully wheelchair accessible kitchen) - I love having things ready to go in it - the lovely oven glove from @Kitkatslave and the canisters from @Chellacat


So glad, just a small note, canisters should be wiped with a damp cloth and dried as I can't guarantee the water proof glue I used for the decoupage will hold off a dishwasher or immersion in water! Same for the outside of the plannter, although I did put on a few extra coats.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Secret Santa No 2

Wow again I am overwhelmed by the number of presents and treats that arrived. They have all had a good look through and the particular favourites are the pom poms and the felt toys. I also got a lovely treat of some wine which has gone straight in the fridge.

I need to have a think about the clue in the card. I


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Chellacat said:


> So glad, just a small note, canisters should be wiped with a damp cloth and dried as I can't guarantee the water proof glue I used for the decoupage will hold off a dishwasher or immersion in water! Same for the outside of the plannter, although I did put on a few extra coats.


Wow, I did'nt realise you made them yourself. They are gorgeous. Thank you and I'll be careful wiping them.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok I need help to figure out my SS.

The Card









The Message









Can anyone give me a hand?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Secret Santa No 3

Again I am totally overwhelmed. In our third present was a gorgeous Kivikis bed and some treat/food boxes filled with toys and treats.

Again I am going to have to give some thought to you clue.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Chellacat said:


> Ok I need help to figure out my SS.
> 
> The Card
> View attachment 339601
> ...


I have an idea this is a very well known slave with a little girlie having her first Christmas


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes @Gwen9244 it is me


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I need your help. I am still stumped who two of my secret santas are?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> We've done ours!
> 
> Thank you so much to our SS - the gifts are fabulous and even managed to eke some interest out of Bagpuss (who is normally at his most standoffish in the mornings when all he likes to do is eat his breakfast and go back to bed!).
> 
> ...


It was us  I packed it all up and sent it and realised I hadnt packed the clue!! Glad you like it x


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> View attachment 339612
> View attachment 339613


Look at the likes and dislikes thread at all the names of the cats (well just the ones with two!)


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have to say that this is my first year of doing Secret Santa and I have absolutely loved it. The thought and effort that has gone into every single present has been amazing. I definitely need to up my game on my clue! Huge thanks again to @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree for organising.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

whompingwillow said:


> Look at the likes and dislikes thread at all the names of the cats (well just the ones with two!)


Yay! Thank you so much @Alexhannah


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh dear!

At this point Bronn dashes off and climbs the neighbours house!!!!









This is our amazing haul! The chocolate is amazing!!!

There are two things missing, a dabird twirly wand which Bronn loves, I need three hands to take an action photo!









This is keeping Bronn very entertained and very quiet!!! Although I may have given him too many treats as he is farting loads!









This is my clue, I'm still trying to work it out.

Whoever you are, thank you so much, are gifts are really wonderful. I shall make sure I get more shots of Bronn enjoying everything as he ran away on his nip high.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmm could it possibly be @LJC675?

I thought it could be you as your mischeif makers look very similar and could be mistook for each other?

By @Erenya s little Monsters could also be mistook for each other!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> Hmmm could it possibly be @LJC675?
> 
> I thought it could be you as your mischeif makers look very similar and could be mistook for each other?
> 
> By @Erenya s little Monsters could also be mistook for each other!


Nope, not me I'm afraid.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

so I'm finally at home, in my PJs and I have no more cooking, cleaning, driving or hosting to do! Phew!

As I said before, Einstein decided that the locked catflap meant that he was going to the vets or getting his flea spot on, so he retreated under the bed and i couldn't get many pics with bug monkey....

i'm afraid my pics aren't very good, but here goes, Secret Santa number One

lots of nice gold packages with individual parcels inside - some for Darwin & some for Einstein









two stinky catnip parcels each - we'll unwrap them one at a time to preserve the stinkiness! Darwin was very impressed and has been fighting this one for 2 days! she does love catnip parcel 










Einstein came down for a look, but decided it was too risky to come out from under the footstool. He does ADORE the wormy attachment however - he had a purple one that was his favourite, but he destroyed it, so it's really nice to get a new one









the pick feathers were Einstein's bbut Darwin stole them before we could even get them onto our frenzy - she loves a feather 









more fun with the catnip parcel









Trying to lay out our haul, but Darwin wanted to try out the blanket (and get to her new feathery mousy and the yummy thrive treats!)









i got some lovely chocs (eating them right now thanks!) and a really pretty mug that i'm going to take to my new job when i start on the 1st feb! - look at everything we got!









We've not tried the kong squirrel yet - we're trying to ration out the toys so that they have something new every a couple of weeks - The duck will be their new years eve treat 

Clue to our secret santa to follow....


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So this is my secret Santa clue...

















Now I think that this is the logo for Miss Saigon... So I guess my secret Santa is @Psygon ?

Darwin thinks I'm right too  (but she's not coming out from this blanket)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Erenya yes it was me ... 

I'm pleased Darwin and Einstein like the gifts  was fun picking things for them. Their personalities sounded so like Ed and Darcy, so I asked them to help me choose 

And pleased you like the mug too, was fun making all the pics for it! I made a lot more, some day I will have to post the full selection of kitties I drew!!

Oh and edited to say... This was my first secret santa, so wasn't sure how easy to make the clue... Next time I will have to be more crafty


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Right I have to own up now to being totally stupid and not recognising my SS clue! There was a little message included with the following picture on the back and I just didnt realise! My SS has kindly put me out of my misery and told me!

Here is the clue which I imagine many of you will get straight away! 









So of course it's @Gallifreyangirl whose name I had no idea was from Dr Who , I thought it was Scottish!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

So a big and belated thank you to @Gallifreyangirl from Dottie and Ivy, they love their presents and have played eith them again today  x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I've got it!!? Well one of the two anyway!! Just got up to visit the loo and had to have a look at the wordsearch and I'm sure the spare letters at the top say "Bronn says meow". If I'm wrong I will gnash my teeth in anguish, but I think that makes my first SS @Vanessa131 ??? If so thank you so much!

Third SS to be opened when we get up properly. By the time I got in last night much later than planned, the cats were all flat out and in no state for quality prezzy opening. Sorry to be so late with it but want to do it justice.

Still working on SS 2 clue and have farmed out the questions!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> I think I've got it!!? Well one of the two anyway!! Just got up to visit the loo and had to have a look at the wordsearch and I'm sure the spare letters at the top say "Bronn says meow". If I'm wrong I will gnash my teeth in anguish, but I think that makes my first SS @Vanessa131 ??? If so thank you so much!
> 
> Third SS to be opened when we get up properly. By the time I got in last night much later than planned, the cats were all flat out and in no state for quality prezzy opening. Sorry to be so late with it but want to do it justice.
> 
> Still working on SS 2 clue and have farmed out the questions!


It was me, it was a mean clue! I mainly have to say, I am so so sorry


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> It was me, it was a mean clue! I mainly have to say, I am so so sorry


It was genius! One of us should work for MI5 decoding thingies (not sure who!) Wonderful prezzies, thanks so much xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ok, so her goes! secret santa 2! I stupidly didn't take a picture of everything wrapped... Doh!!!

Darwin and Einstein both both their own box of treats! - Einstein was back under the bed by now....









inside there were lts of yummy food and treats - they had a cosma tin each for lunch - yum yum yum









there were these fab cat decorations - my other in law is super jealous! They're now hanging up the stairs as part of my winter garland









a basket full of treats! my SS make the red felt mouse? he's lovely! there was also some new frenzy attachments - very handy, all ours are chewed to bits!









what's this - it's stinky! (Really, really stinky!!)









ooooh, this smells good too!









Einstein reappeared and took ownership of the brown furry rat









What's this, will it sting? (i love this by the way, so clever)









all our pressies, including some cat selfie sticks and some wine for me! 









Darwin, all tired out from present opening









so.... who's our secret santa... Mmmmmm... scottish.... black girl.... splotchy boy with diamond on nose.... expert crochet-er..... bought me wine.... Knows me well enough to put Becky ,not Rebecca....

of course it's @JaimeandBree! thank you so much for all our presents, they're LOVELY!!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Psygon said:


> And pleased you like the mug too, was fun making all the pics for it! I made a lot more, some day I will have to post the full selection of kitties I drew!!
> 
> Oh and edited to say... This was my first secret santa, so wasn't sure how easy to make the clue... Next time I will have to be more crafty


oh my god! you drew the mug! it's amazing, so perfect I assumed it was shop bought

the clue was perfect - i just have a friend who's a HUGE Miss Saigon fan, so i recognised the symbol - i did think originally it was Orientalslave (you see my thought process), but I was chatting to my OH and the minute I said "Saigon" it was like........... "Oooooooooohh Psygon!!!"

I then opened the card and saw the drawings and new i had it right![/QUOTE]


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Here is Jiggs enjoining his present opening and thanks for the slave presents I received. I have the cat necklace on and haven't taken a pic sorry. Thanks so much my sectet Santa @Erenya much appreciated from me & Jiggs and the crossword clue so clever.


I'm glad you liked them, i'm sorry so much is homemade! - i now have to make D&E a cat bed like the one I made Jiggs, they kept trying to steal it when i was sewing it up.

I remembered what you said about Jiggs going wandering for 8 days... i always wondered if that was where he went for that time, off in the Tardis


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Erenya said:


> I'm glad you liked them, i'm sorry so much is homemade!


Oooo you should never feel sorry for making stuff to send. I really liked the handmade stuff I got in my SS parcel as did my furry gang.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> ok, so her goes! secret santa 2! I stupidly didn't take a picture of everything wrapped... Doh!!!
> 
> Darwin and Einstein both both their own box of treats! - Einstein was back under the bed by now....
> View attachment 339666
> ...


Yes it was me!  Glad you like everything. I have to fess up though and admit I didn't do my own crocheting this year , I bought yarn and fully intended to but I just ran out of time, the blankets and octopusses for both my SSs were made by a lady on Facebook who sells them to raise funds for rescues.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry to our SS no 2, I am having trouble uploading the videos I took of J&B enjoying their toys! Jaime got a great ball which he loves and Bree a new laser pen, I have vids of them playing with both. I'll post a couple of pics for now and keep trying with the vids. There was no clue so I don't know who it is but if you wish to reveal yourselves I can thank you properly!! Thank you so much, they love the toys and the treats will go down a storm  xxx

Big bauble full of toys



























Treat ball for Jaime


















Laser pen for Bree (this her trying to catch it, it's a bit blurry)










Some yummy chocs for me too 









Thank you Secret Santa!!!! Will keep trying with the videos !


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

The thing I have loved most about this thread is seeing all the cats really taking an interest and appreciating all their gifts. They knew that this was all about them. I know Tipsy knew the box and gifts were hers. She was extra snuggly after we had opened as if she was saying thankyou.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

SS3 No idea who this is will need to work on clue :Cat
Boys were very rude and took no interest until Spice had started the ball rolling then got even ruder and pinched the banana that she had just opened. It was very popular with a queue to play with it. 
I LOVE my Lindor chocolates will need to ration them to make them last.

One question before the photos how do I open the attachment bit on the flying feather wand?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

OK SS1 was Emmasian SS2 Torin and SS3 I'm still working on.

Thank you all 3 of you:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Delete post duplicate


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

SS3 we have just done you! Mummy has a nice deep scratch on her thumb from one Teddypumpkin Esquire rather too enthusiastic about his new Yeeoww banana :Kiss Totally struggling with the clue again, but give me time! OK here we go...

Ooh is that for us as well!!










Is this my own personal Freyfrey box?










Ok darling you have the box!










Lovely array of individually labelled prezzies and the latest darstadly clue!










Sitting on the clue doesn't help mummy solve it Raffsiwoo









Teddy's parcel first...ooh his own bag of Dreamies!










And a new Yeeoww banana! Snatched out of Mummy's hands and slobbered on!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Erenya said:


> I'm glad you liked them, i'm sorry so much is homemade! - i now have to make D&E a cat bed like the one I made Jiggs, they kept trying to steal it when i was sewing it up.
> 
> I remembered what you said about Jiggs going wandering for 8 days... i always wondered if that was where he went for that time, off in the Tardis


Jiggs did go missing for 22 days with the doctor in his tardis but never told me . I love your handmade presents especially the bed which he will only sleep in now. I didn't know it was handmade till you said, you are very talented and I think its so much more thoughtful and it has made my day to have them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @lymorelynn The book or the scarf





Ceiling Kitty said:


> Clearly the scarf.


Clearly the book - I have had it on my Amazon wish list forever. Probably way above my head but I wish I could afford to buy it


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

This is definitely mine isn't it, you won't let Rafa take it?










NoNo darling he has his own!










And his own Dreamies..
Erm what's happened to the Dreamies??










Ooh tinsel balls










And catnip meeces!










Look mummy I killed them all!










Mummy wants a lovely ensemble piece to thank her SS but as usual pussycats have other ideas









Ok Freya you can be the model










Thank you so much - I am still deciphering the clue!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am just having a peaceful five mins and quickly catching up with all the opening!! 

Just loving all these spoiled happy kitties!!! And slaves lol!!

The clues have been genius too - I need to up my game next year!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Having been stumped on my SS 2 and 3 I've now gone back to the original list and have come up with the following which may be totally wrong!

@Jannor because you have two cats which are kind of in two pairs ???

@moggie14 because Dexter is the name of a serial killer but there stops the thoughtflow as I can't get the Casablanca reference.

????? Someone put me out of my misery!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Having been stumped on my SS 2 and 3 I've now gone back to the original list and have come up with the following which may be totally wrong!
> 
> @Jannor because you have two cats which are kind of in two pairs ???
> 
> ...


I'll help with Casablanca - you're almost there with Dexter who's furry friend is Sam. Sam was the piano player in the film Casablanca to whom Humphrey Bogart was supposed to have said the immortal line "Play it again Sam" but he never actually did. So you are right with that one.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> Having been stumped on my SS 2 and 3 I've now gone back to the original list and have come up with the following which may be totally wrong!
> 
> @Jannor because you have two cats which are kind of in two pairs ???
> 
> ...


I am still stuck on the motorbike clue.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay at least one right!

@moggie14 thanks so much, they loved everything!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope this works, it's a bit dark but shows just how much Jango loves his gift from @JaimeandBree


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww that is so cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Emmasian if you scroll up to some earlier posts someone has the same wrapping paper and same clue


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Right. @cava14 una has same paper but she hasn't solved the clue either I don't think?? I could well be wrong. I need sherry.

@Gwen9244 I've solved your motorbike one!

Ooh next year am gonna make my clues sooooo hard!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok one last attempt for today. I think the numbers are in the username and not in fact numbers of cats as originally thought. But if course I could be talking out of my gluteus maximus by now. Even more maximus than usual after the Lindt choccies mmmm. Anyway.

So if this lady has four that would mean the username has 4 in it. Plus 2 could mean a 2 but as it says "two and two" it could mean another four.

So is it you @Gwen9244 ????


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Emmasian no, it's not me, but I think you've realised that now


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Emmasian said:


> Right. @cava14 una has same paper but she hasn't solved the clue either I don't think?? I could well be wrong. I need sherry.
> 
> @Gwen9244 I've solved your motorbike one!
> 
> Ooh next year am gonna make my clues sooooo hard!!


I thought it might be @Jannor but not sure


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> Ok one last attempt for today. I think the numbers are in the username and not in fact numbers of cats as originally thought. But if course I could be talking out of my gluteus maximus by now. Even more maximus than usual after the Lindt choccies mmmm. Anyway.
> 
> So if this lady has four that would mean the username has 4 in it. Plus 2 could mean a 2 but as it says "two and two" it could mean another four.
> 
> So is it you @Gwen9244 ????


Yes it was me!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Yay at least one right!
> 
> @moggie14 thanks so much, they loved everything!


You're most welcome! So pleased you and the cats like your gifts Xx :Happy


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm clueless when it comes to this clue! Can anyone help?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 339825
> 
> 
> I'm clueless when it comes to this clue! Can anyone help?


Anagram of 'I mistook' maybe?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Anagram of 'I mistook' maybe?


Yes, that's what I was going to say


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ps Thankyou @Vanessa131 for our secret santa? If it was you?? (I hope I'm right) xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Ps Thankyou @Vanessa131 for our secret santa? If it was you?? (I hope I'm right) xxx


You are right.

I am soooo soooo sorry!!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> You are right.
> 
> I am soooo soooo sorry!!!!!


Why are you sorry?????? It was amazing! Jasper has been throwing and playing with all the toys not stop! X


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Anagram of 'I mistook' maybe?


Aha I have worked it out because of this clue! Clever


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Why are you sorry?????? It was amazing! Jasper has been throwing and playing with all the toys not stop! X


The parcel debacle!!!!!!

I'm pleased he likes them, I'm also so pleased he is doing well trying a few different foods, what a fab boy


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Anagram of 'I mistook' maybe?


Why did I not think of that!

Thank you Mosi, Kito and @urbantigers we absolutely love all of our gifts


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> The parcel debacle!!!!!!
> 
> I'm pleased he likes them, I'm also so pleased he is doing well trying a few different foods, what a fab boy


Haha no worries! It's something I'd do. And it got me out to go to the post office! Thankyou so much again! Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gwen9244 said:


> Yes it was me!


Ha! Success at last! Loved doing the clues.

Thank you so much @Gwen9244 they loved the gifts, especially Teddy with his new Yeeoww banana. It totally cheered him up after the "Poor Teddy" puzzle board incident! Rafa snatched a bag of Dreamies and galloped off with them, head in the air, being totally wicked and loving every second. He and Freya then started stuffing themselves and I had to confiscate them lol. Most of the Lindts went already I'm afraid! X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Vanessa131 Can I ask where Hermes left your parcel? It was a bit worrying when the tracking said they'd put it through the letterbox ......


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has everyone opened their presents now?


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I may have worked out my Secret Santa, maybe, sorta, perhaps.... @catcoonz and Rosie? or am I way off?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If so, the handwriting is incredibly well disguised unless Rosie actually wrote the card!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

QOTN said:


> If so, the handwriting is incredibly well disguised unless Rosie actually wrote the card!


I'm rotten at guessing, could you perhaps give me a hint? A Clue? Anything?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Chellacat said:


> I think I may have worked out my Secret Santa, maybe, sorta, perhaps.... @catcoonz and Rosie? or am I way off?


That was my train of thought as she was the only one I could think of with one cat ??? Or, could it be @rottiemum who is talking about the rescue cats? Hmmm!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Charity said:


> That was my train of thought as she was the only one I could think of with one cat ??? Or, could it be @rottiemum who is talking about the rescue cats? Hmmm!


I did consider that, but she got two kittens not one and it was I and not we in the message


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Chellacat said:


> I'm rotten at guessing, could you perhaps give me a hint? A Clue? Anything?


Sorry I cannot help. I just know CC's writing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

I thought it was @catcoonz too hmmm


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is a real mystery.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> This is a real mystery.


Perhaps the reference to sneaky means CC asked somebody else to write the card? I don't know how many others would recognise her writing.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Chellacat I don't have my list to hand but if I am remembering correctly who sent to you, you may be looking for someone who had one fluff when SS began but has now increased the mayhem threefold


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I hope this works, it's a bit dark but shows just how much Jango loves his gift from @JaimeandBree


Ooooh so cute! I'm so pleased he liked it! :Happy


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Why did I not think of that!
> 
> Thank you Mosi, Kito and @urbantigers we absolutely love all of our gifts


Yes it was me . I'm glad you liked it.

Also glad the clue taxed you a bit . I could have made it a bit easier by putting a comma or 2 in there, but why would I want to make it easy?  It was actually a work colleague who came up with it. I'm not that clever.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Chellacat I don't have my list to hand but if I am remembering correctly who sent to you, you may be looking for someone who had one fluff when SS began but has now increased the mayhem threefold


Are you hinting at @Smuge and Tali?????


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Are you hinting at @Smuge and Tali?????


That's what I thought from the message, but the '*Mum* wouldn't let me' bit about wrapping cheese confused me.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> That's what I thought from the message, but the '*Mum* wouldn't let me' bit about wrapping cheese confused me.


Exactly that's why i completely over looked it? Super Sneaky indeed if it's them???


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jannor said:


> @Vanessa131 Can I ask where Hermes left your parcel? It was a bit worrying when the tracking said they'd put it through the letterbox ......


They put it in the hallway (the front door is always ajar for the dog), a letter box that size would be impressive!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Chellacat said:


> Exactly that's why i completely over looked it? Super Sneaky indeed if it's them???


Just checked the Likes and Dislikes and @Smuge writes about Tali

"she loves stealing grated cheese - but may be hard to post"  Think the Mum bit is a red herring


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

Super sneaky is right


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Are you hinting at @Smuge and Tali?????


.

We worried the clue about first christmas and cheese made it far too obvious! We also got you copies of some of Tali's favourite toys, the rattling wand was in her likes and dislikes pic til I deleted it, that bit was quite sneaky 









The mum thing wasnt supposed to be confusing lol I just cant wrap to save my life!

Hope you liked your gifts  we loved reading your reaction to receiving rhe parcel when you were having a bad day. I love Harry Potter and game of Thrones, I was glad to be your SS! Hope you liked your card even though its a bit silly

I need to sit down today and work out my own SS, the last few days have been hectic. I am still very confused, might need to go through the likes thread line by line!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

claire8234 said:


> It was us  I packed it all up and sent it and realised I hadnt packed the clue!! Glad you like it x


Lol no worries, I was worried I'd missed something! 

Thank you so much, it's all fab!  xxx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Smuge said:


> .
> 
> We worried the clue about first christmas and cheese made it far too obvious! We also got you copies of some of Tali's favourite toys, the rattling wand was in her likes and dislikes pic til I deleted it, that bit was quite sneaky
> View attachment 339847
> ...


It was you! You were my first guess but the "mum wouldn't let me" completely put me off!!!:Arghh Thank you so much for all the toys and treats!!!!!!!! Sasha loved them all and has been playing with them with Maizy. The rattly pompoms on the stick are a big hit and have been pounced on and murdered to death quite gleefully, but it's so sturdy I think it will continue to live (in-spite of Sasha's best efforts) for quit some time! Feather tailed mice are well chewed and licked and have been batted about and the other toys from the box have been adored. I love my card, it made me giggle, not silly at all! The mug is fantastic, where ever did you find it? I haven't seen one like it before! Thank you all so much! Hope you have had wonderful Christmas with the beautiful Tali and her two new gorgeous brothers, Ash is adorable and Garfield is a complete heart stealer! It's all the more special that it was you and Tali as I think we joined the forum around the same time, although I am far from the prolific poster that you are  We had a wonderful Christmas here made all the more special by the wonderful presents you sent! Sasha and Maizy have nearly finished off the treats (Sasha got more, I use them as bribery for brushing ) Thank you again, you and Tali were a wonderful and generous SS


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I assume the (lovely!) extra cat themed cards included in my gift were my clue.... but I am dim and havent worked it out.

I was allowed to open my card early, so i assumed the clue was in the wrapped package, but I cant work it out from the cards! so I am going to have to try and track down a forum member who matches this description


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

If I had to guess I would say @cava14 una


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Smuge said:


> If I had to guess I would say @cava14 una


I'd Guess that too, Piper and Timothy are black and white? While Spice is not yet a year old and a tortie?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> I'd Guess that too, Piper and Timothy are black and white? While Spice is not yet a year old and a tortie?


Until today I thought monochrome meant one colour so I didnt consider Piper and Timothy.... but google said I was wrong!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have LOVED this thread 

Unfortunately I've had Internet problems over Xmas so only been able to catch up properly today and this has really cheered me up!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Smuge said:


> Until today I thought monochrome meant one colour so I didnt consider Piper and Timothy.... but google said I was wrong!


You are right @Smuge :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@Chellacat, sorry, i am not your ss.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Managed to get some pictures of Timothy playing with one of his toys. He does love a rattly mouse and he actually managed to catch it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think my ss or rather Rosie's ss is @RottieMummy


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't work out my third clue before @Emmasian so I assume it was you @Gwen9244 Thank you so much for the lovely gifts


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> I think my ss or rather Rosie's ss is @RottieMummy


You are indeed correct!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I cant work mine out, and now my partner has tidied my clue away somewhere and I can't find it. I'm rubbish at this!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh thank you so much, that is the first thing iv'e got right all year.
Rosie loves her gifts, when iv'e worked out how to do photo's with the camera i will post photo's.

Hope your 2 new kittens are doing well xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

This secret santa has filled me with so much happiness and something to look forward to! Thankyou so much to @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree youre both fantastic


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> I cant work mine out, and now my partner has tidied my clue away somewhere and I can't find it. I'm rubbish at this!


If you find your clue post a picture, we can all help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you have hours to spare, you can look at the list of ss and cross off names from this thread and maybe work out who is left.
That would maybe be your ss.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

cava14 una said:


> I didn't work out my third clue before @Emmasian so I assume it was you @Gwen9244 Thank you so much for the lovely gifts


Oops sorry! Got carried away at finally thinking I was on the right track!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Emmasian said:


> Oops sorry! Got carried away at finally thinking I was on the right track!


Don't worry about it:Cat


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Well I was going to do my main opening tonight (I'm home for 4hrs while my parents are at a play), but it appears that we're snowed in in our cottage in the middle of nowhere...!









I'm so impatient to open my box now! The plan to do it on Christmas day without Moril but with my aunt with advanced dementia didn't happen, as aunt asked to go earlier than expected. Argh!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> SS2 Fish is a big favourite I think I know who this one is from IF I've solved the clue properly


Yes, you're correct that was me! Sorry my clue contained bad art - I had forgotten about needing to think of one, so did it in rather a rush. With all the other clues this year I have plans for next year.

I'm also super glad the fish went down well. I bought that while I was on holiday, so it's a very well travelled Cornish fish!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't worry about the bad art I understood it perfectly


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> If you have hours to spare, you can look at the list of ss and cross off names from this thread and maybe work out who is left.
> That would maybe be your ss.


Unless it's someone who did multiple Secret Santas


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We’ll give it til the New Year and then anyone still stuck we’ll let you know lol!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for holding off until then - I've been very consciously trying not to really read posts about whos been ticked off already, as it were! Home tomorrow though (assuming the snow melts a bit as forecast)


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm just waiting for my DSLR batteries to charge as the cold has emptied them. i figured that since my SS has patiently waited for my inconvenient awayness that I should provide better than crappy camera photos in payment  However I will say that the box is HUGE - easily the biggest box involved in my festive period. So I think someone has been very generous...!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Tipsy I forgot to ask do you like the blanket @Emmasian bought you?

I'll take this as a yes


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's so cute, Auntie Emma is very pleased you like it! I've been putting the snuggle blankets on me and under the cat, so I'm less cat hairy and less punctured by little claws kneading me! It's also nice to bundle them up like babies.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Darwin loves her new blankets too


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ummm  Well I was sort of expecting that the box would contain one large and/or awkward shaped thing with packing in the gaps or something (as the box felt fairly solid and not rattly). Instead it is STUFFED FULL with endless presents. This SS box easily contains more individual presents than 4 people's Christmas presents and my birthday that were gained over my week away!









I mean look! Look at them all! I may be some time...!









(By the way this cat paper is my favourite, I love it. I might have to cut out some of the cats and stick them up somewhere.)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are beautifully wrapped gifts - I love the Pusheen paper!

Is Moril with you now?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Those are beautifully wrapped gifts - I love the Pusheen paper!
> 
> Is Moril with you now?


Here's a more closeup photo of all of the Pusheens









He's here! Currently more concerned with as much of him touching as much of me as possible, rather than what I'm doing. I'm considering temporarily booting Enblith and Cashew (my Syrians) out of the spare room so that I can let Moril in there as it's tidier in there for cat-getting-involved photos.

I've opened something that felt possibly breakable first.... It's an amazing watercolour(?) of him wearing a Christmas jumper. His markings are bang on and I love that you can see a little smile. I properly love it - will have to find somewhere safe to put it so that actual-Moril can't do any damage haha.










I can't see a signature, although I've not looked terribly hard. But so I can't use that as a clue... As far as I know only you @Ceiling Kitty do pictures, but I'm pretty sure I saw someone correctly guessing you earlier on in the thread. I feel like someone else has possibly posted cat drawing presents too, so when I'm done I might go back through and see if I can figure it out from that!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not me I'm afraid, I couldn't find any Pusheen paper. Poor @moggie14 had to put up with brown parcel paper! :Hilarious


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Not me I'm afraid, I couldn't find any Pusheen paper. Poor @moggie14 had to put up with brown parcel paper! :Hilarious


Lol the presents were beautifully wrapped, we didn't really notice!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Torin. said:


> Here's a more closeup photo of all of the Pusheens
> View attachment 340199
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that is utterly amazing!! Can't wait to find out your SS


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Here's a more closeup photo of all of the Pusheens
> View attachment 340199
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Whoever painted that is proper talented


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Good portrait for secret Santa and like the wrapping paper.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely. There are some very talented people on here.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Okay, a quick post before I sort out all the photos to upload them. Which can't be immediately because Moril is currently higher than a kite, wandering around like he's Seeing Things, and I'm in hysterical laughter at him and just amazed at how generous my SS has been. So a HUGE thank you to @whompingwillow for a truly awesome box!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Okay, a quick post before I sort out all the photos to upload them. Which can't be immediately because Moril is currently higher than a kite, wandering around like he's Seeing Things, and I'm in hysterical laughter at him and just amazed at how generous my SS has been. So a HUGE thank you to @whompingwillow for a truly awesome box!!


I am happy to hear it  I was actually really anxious about whether it was ok, and you certainly kept me waiting haha glad to hear Moril is flying high  I really enjoyed collecting things for Moril and you! xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have photos! However I have so many photos (took over 400...) that it may have to be more than one post haha. The light was a bit crap by the time I was opening things, so I have a combination of Moril playing upstairs photos, and and stuff photos taken downstairs by the window  DSLR photos really need the white balance adjusting because I was using an outdoor lens inside (don't ask), but doing that will take ages so I'm just bunging them up now.

Let me just start of by saying that Moril doesn't have a favourite present as far as I can tell. He loves them all. Each new present to come out of the box was his new favourite present. And then his mind was blown by the fact that all the presents existed simultaneously and he could CHOOSE what to play with. High-on-cat-drugs Moril with so much choice is kinda like someone with ADHD who can't decide what's the most stimulating thing. He kept going from one to another. And then he realised... he could play with multiple at once. MIND BLOWN.

Anyway, we started off with this hare flump, but one which also has feathers on, which I've not seen before. But I will definitely need to find out more info on it as he was obsessed. Initially he didn't even want to play with it while facing me - must keep all the fun to yourself. Human not allowed even 2nd hand pleasure. TBH if there hadn't been more things to open I think he'd have continued playing with this all night.



















Imagine about a million photos like this









Interspersed with glares because I'm looking









Yes, yes it was disgustingly slimy by the end.
But wow so generous - there was a second flump with catdrugs inside! I didn't remove that one from it's packaging as he was batshit crazy by this point already.









The face of a cat who is Seeing Things









Also another pair of two awesome presents for the cat fishing rod (as I call my FF). The one on the right seems to be a worm which lives in a bag of valerian, so you can refresh the stink each time between uses.









A+ stalker hat award! Moril has recieved some more fluffy rabbit ears. He is super happy about this because just before Christmas I had told him he'd not get any more for months. Why? Well because he broke into the cat cupboard and gorged on like 4 at once in October when I was away. And by the time I'd discovered this, I was fully restocked on both litter and tinned food, so didn't think there'd be a Zooplus order for months.

He ALSO has been given some hairy dried cow ears too! I've eyed these up in the past, but have never been brave enough to buy them before. They stink xD But apparently it's a delightful stink because Moril broke into the box to fish out this parcel and then open it himself. Yes they were in a sealed bag.









We then paused to eat some treats. Of the three different sorts received. All of which look great for training things too. I've recently been teaching him 'touch' (as opposed to 'grab and bite')









Anyway the box just kept on giving. I kept thinking we were getting to the end of the pile, but nooooo. Look at this pile of human things!









Cat notebook! I sort of feel like these trippy cats are also high on catdrugs  Rather species-innapropriately I'm probably going to use this as a mouse notebook as I always have at least one notebook down with them to jot thing down between the rodent room and my spreadsheet on my desktop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Torin. said:


> I have photos! However I have so many photos (took over 400...) that it may have to be more than one post haha. The light was a bit crap by the time I was opening things, so I have a combination of Moril playing upstairs photos, and and stuff photos taken downstairs by the window  DSLR photos really need the white balance adjusting because I was using an outdoor lens inside (don't ask), but doing that will take ages so I'm just bunging them up now.
> 
> Let me just start of by saying that Moril doesn't have a favourite present as far as I can tell. He loves them all. Each new present to come out of the box was his new favourite present. And then his mind was blown by the fact that all the presents existed simultaneously and he could CHOOSE what to play with. High-on-cat-drugs Moril with so much choice is kinda like someone with ADHD who can't decide what's the most stimulating thing. He kept going from one to another. And then he realised... he could play with multiple at once. MIND BLOWN.
> 
> ...


Oh excellent!!! 
Sorry about the very silly clue by the way, it was thoughtless and last minute - not very intelligent

I actually can't wait to tell you about the rabbit flump with feathers, as it was hand made by a LOVELY woman - I wish I got Moril more now from her, as his reaction, and yours is brilliant. Thank you. I gave you a couple of more things made by her too- I can promote her here, I have wanted to!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Moril is gorgeous and I am so happy he is loving his christmas gifts so much


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Well, try and look at it. Moril insists that the net bag of chocolate is a cat toy. It's a cat SS after all, so of course everything in the box is for the cat. Duh.



























The most amazingly warm socks! They feel like wool so I'm assuming they should only be done on a cool wash and/ or hand washed? The thing I'm stuck on is how you managed to buy a pair of socks for a cat SS person and they end up fitting so perfectly?? I'm almost certain that I've not posted anywhere about my shoe size, but maybe...? Was that just luck?!









Alas I've not been able to put both socks on yet because the 3rd box-opening hindrance that I've not already posted about on here is that I badly sprained my right ankle on Christmas day. On my own steps. As you do. I was carrying a china mug; it's fine xD Things are getting better and less painful, but I've had a few days of having extremely restricted movement. Hopefully the swelling will go down soon and/or stop being so tender and I can put these on instead of the loose but not very warm slippers I'm currently wearing.

See that candle above though? it's nestled in the cutest little wooden cat holder. I have a small-but-special collection of carved wooden animals already and a number of weird candle holders, so this is like?? how??? how did you know I would love it so much. I don't suppose @whompingwillow that you know what sort of tree it's carved from? 


















When I made the likes/ dislikes post, I added on about my other pets because I know that some people prefer doing that instead of buying human stuff. WW on the other hand has gifted BOTH. I mean seriously wow. We have a carroty-millety log and some dried banana treats. I think this bit is coincidence rather than more epic stalking, but I used to give everyone regular dried banana pieces as treats. This is because the base food I bought for the rats came with slices in which I picked out and put in a treat jar. But for species-swapping reasons I've not bought that food in a good couple of years now, so the easy banana supply has dried up.

I've not yet decided who to give the stuffed log to as everyone adores millet. However when the food inside is all gone I'll pop it on a metal shower curtain hook and hang it up as a climbing mouse toy.









At this point I went wandering round my entire house taking photos of little people while dishing banana out. So I think I'll make a separate post in here with non-Moril people in. I know it's cat chat, but you people are my PF friends 

That's the box empty now, right? WRONG

Moril says there's some stuff still in there


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> Oh excellent!!!
> Sorry about the very silly clue by the way, it was thoughtless and last minute - not very intelligent
> 
> I actually can't wait to tell you about the rabbit flump with feathers, as it was hand made by a LOVELY woman - I wish I got Moril more now from her, as his reaction, and yours is brilliant. Thank you. I gave you a couple of more things made by her too- I can promote her here, I have wanted to!


Would be interested. Could you post a link, or some contact details?. No better recommendation than a very happy spaced out baby


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Would be interested. Could you post a link, or some contact details?. No better recommendation than a very happy spaced out baby


I have emailed her just double checking I can publicly mention her wee shop - I am sure she would be really happy, let me just wait to hear back from her and then I will post details


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Torin. said:


> Well, try and look at it. Moril insists that the net bag of chocolate is a cat toy. It's a cat SS after all, so of course everything in the box is for the cat. Duh.
> View attachment 340386
> 
> 
> ...


Moril, you have made my day  (you too torin)

The socks are real wool yes and handmade, so wash with care, and I am not sure about the exacts of the wood - sorry - but I am so happy you love it so much. I had no idea about your shoe size or your carved wood collection - but maybe I just knew without knowing I knew. hope your foot gets better soon


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Next up was a pack of toys









Moril stole the wand before I'd even fully got everything out of the bag xD He was then just SO PLEASED WITH HIMSELF. "I, Moril the Magnificent, have captured this rare bird. Behold my skills". it got back leg kicks of of him and everything. The super interesting thing about it is that rather than being a cord, it's a leather thong - Moril was a-okay with getting himself tangled up in it (usually he recoils with claws and teeth from similar sorts of touch).



















Don't forget the spider! I have no idea why he loved it so much but he did. Whoever designed it must have tonnes of great ideas. Moril's favourite thing to do was to sit on the spider, and then twist-and-pounce.









That's the point at which I made the quick post last night - he was playing with both the stolen wand and the spider at the same time. I was literally crying with laughter at him and couldn't really breathe.

Next up (yep, still more things, we have been so so spoilt) was a cat wand which came in packaging that confused me for ages.









I didn't get a proper look at it because Moril stole the toy part while I was still screwing the wand together. Noticing a theme here? Here's the now-returned stolen toy option attached (but there were two other attachments too!).









Playing is thirsty work doncha know. He stopped for a drink and a scratch. Except he was still high by this point and about a millisecond after I took this photo he fell over backwards.









Anyway, here is the photo of the amazingly huge pile of stuff. Not all of which I've posted individual photos of (photos which I absolutely took, all of them with a massive grin on my face) because we'd be like 10 posts in by that point. The cardboard scratcher(!) I'm specifically saving to be a new thing when I move later in the month. It was hard work to fit it all in the same photo. I haven't even dared to try and estimate how much you spent on us money-wise, let alone the time and creativity that went into the painting (which is absolutely definitely far more than just okay).









(see that blue bag on the right, that was my other Christmas presents from family)

Moril is still obsessed with the box, and he's not even a box kinda guy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The flump with feathers is just fabulous!!! 
Where was it from???


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> Oh excellent!!!
> Sorry about the very silly clue by the way, it was thoughtless and last minute - not very intelligent


Don't apologise about the clue - it actually confused me for ages xD At one point while opening presents before I'd got to the card (specifically saved it till last) my brain had even told me that @Paddypaws had been involved even though I also knew she hadn't signed up. On account of my dad trying to help me guess before getting to the clue with regards to the sender address and thinking that my SS must have at least talked to me before since there was so much generosity.


















(I've not shown Moril this in case it gives him ideas about climbing trees)

Clue! Which actually confused me for ages because I kept reading the poem thinking there were hints in there rather than it being a rhyme hehe. Also more art! If that's what you call a last minute clue... 











whompingwillow said:


> I actually can't wait to tell you about the rabbit flump with feathers, as it was hand made by a LOVELY woman - I wish I got Moril more now from her, as his reaction, and yours is brilliant. Thank you. I gave you a couple of more things made by her too- I can promote her here, I have wanted to!





whompingwillow said:


> I have emailed her just double checking I can publicly mention her wee shop - I am sure she would be really happy, let me just wait to hear back from her and then I will post details


Is she the natural cat company person with the wand that Moril's also obsessed with? He actually chased the bundled cord of the wand for quite a bit long before it was actually set up. Alas no photos of that ridiculousness.



whompingwillow said:


> Moril, you have made my day  (you too torin)
> 
> The socks are real wool yes and handmade, so wash with care, and I am not sure about the exacts of the wood - sorry - but I am so happy you love it so much. I had no idea about your shoe size or your carved wood collection - but maybe I just knew without knowing I knew. hope your foot gets better soon


Carved wood and candle holder collection is packed up for house-moving, but I'll try and remember to get a photo for you of the cat candle and her (I've decided it's a girl) new friends so you can see how well that fits!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Torin. said:


> Don't apologise about the clue - it actually confused me for ages xD At one point while opening presents before I'd got to the card (specifically saved it till last) my brain had even told me that @Paddypaws had been involved even though I also knew she hadn't signed up. On account of my dad trying to help me guess before getting to the clue with regards to the sender address and thinking that my SS must have at least talked to me before since there was so much generosity.
> 
> View attachment 340407
> 
> ...


Your photos are very good  The natural cat company wand toy is not from the lady, but the leather cord one is, with the real feathers and the spider etc (bag of toys)
She hand makes them all
Her name is Tracey and she is a Norwegian forest cat breeder and she also makes cat toys (and medieval jewellery but thats besides the point  ) - here is the link to her page https://sites.google.com/site/norsvana/toys
I am glad you didnt guess the clue immedietely! And I wasnt sure whether to put a sender address, but did last minute in case it got lost.. 
Yes I would love to see all your wooden family please!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> The flump with feathers is just fabulous!!!
> Where was it from???


https://sites.google.com/site/norsvana/toys

Thats her page! Xxx
@SbanR tagging you as you were interested too


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> Your photos are very good  The natural cat company wand toy is not from the lady, but the leather cord one is, with the real feathers and the spider etc (bag of toys)
> She hand makes them all
> Her name is Tracey and she is a Norwegian forest cat breeder and she also makes cat toys (and medieval jewellery but thats besides the point  ) - here is the link to her page https://sites.google.com/site/norsvana/toys
> I am glad you didnt guess the clue immedietely! And I wasnt sure whether to put a sender address, but did last minute in case it got lost..
> Yes I would love to see all your wooden family please!


Oooooh then yes, Moril definitely gives the highest accolades to her toys!

I put a sender address on mine too. My dad was just trying to be clever haha.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much for that wonderful array of photos and the descriptions. I'm sat here with bronchitis feeling sorry for myself and it made me smile no end. Hasn't Moril got such an expressive little face, even stoned out of his mind lol.

Very interested in Norsvana lady, but will save her for their birthday in April and May as they have just a crazy amount of stuff right now.

I've LOVED this Secret Santa, it's been the best fun.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That picture you did was fabulous @whompingwillow

We do have some talented people on PF!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've loved every minute of this years Secret Santa! Are we all done now?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m pretty sure that’s everyone!!! 

Can we whisper it’s been a success woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

This tent is loved and in use all the time !


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Tilly has claimed our new blanket










I think it was definitely a success and the best one yet - such lovely handmade gifts as well as drawings and paintings. Watching the opening thread was one of the highlights of Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Torin. said:


> Don't apologise about the clue - it actually confused me for ages xD At one point while opening presents before I'd got to the card (specifically saved it till last) my brain had even told me that @Paddypaws had been involved even though I also knew she hadn't signed up. On account of my dad trying to help me guess before getting to the clue with regards to the sender address and thinking that my SS must have at least talked to me before since there was so much generosity.
> 
> View attachment 340407
> 
> ...


Torin I also have a tiny small collection of wooden carved animals. The only three that are wooden are the duck ant eater and snail..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> Torin I also have a tiny small collection of wooden carved animals. The only three that are wooden are the duck ant eater and snail..
> View attachment 340437
> 
> View attachment 340438


Love the duck. It's fabulous


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jannor said:


> Tilly has claimed our new blanket
> 
> View attachment 340442
> 
> ...


The colour suits you Tilly  my Gran made it, it takes her a long time per blanket, it was meant to be double size  I'm glad it's a hit. You might get the other half next Christmas


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> The colour suits you Tilly  my Gran made it, it takes her a long time per blanket, it was meant to be double size  I'm glad it's a hit. You might get the other half next Christmas


Hmm lets hope you get me again then 

Tilly likes to sit on the back of the sofa and usually has a mat there so this is a good size for that - plus its on view as its so pretty. My mum used to be good at crochet but I've never tried it. I can knit, just didn't get as far as learning crochet.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I can crochet string, that's about it...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@RottieMummy

I have a replacement copy of your clue in case you still need it...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My mother and grandmother are both left handed, I’m ambidextrous but still my knitting is awful unless you like holes! but crochet no chance!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> I can crochet string, that's about it...


A very enchanting cat toy snake/ worm


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> @RottieMummy
> 
> I have a replacement copy of your clue in case you still need it...
> 
> View attachment 340476


Thank you so much! Gonna have a go working it now.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lottie is still playing with her tennis balls.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> @RottieMummy
> 
> I have a replacement copy of your clue in case you still need it...
> 
> View attachment 340476


I'm so stuck!

First letter not sure
Second is either a or r
Third again is either a or r 
Fourth not sure 
Fifth I thought oui as a foreign positive
Sixth is 12 lines

But I'm clearly wrong as it dosnt match anyone.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I'm so stuck!
> 
> First letter not sure
> Second is either a or r
> ...


If it's who I'm thinking:

1st letter can be any of the following - mineo
2nd - you're there
3rd - can be either a or r as you said, but can also be the same as the 1st letter (I reckon it is)
4th - should start to be easier to pick from the letters in Bengal if you start to get the others
5th - can also be the 1st letter of the UK positive word
6th - I didn't get that one
Mind you I could be completely wrong


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I know who it is

First letter not sure - make it a bit easier, forget about Coon
Second is either a or r - yes, its one of those
Third again is either a or r - no, try another line already read
Fourth not sure - try a middle letter
Fifth I thought oui as a foreign positive - no, two letters at the end of the name, the first one is the same as the British word with the same meaning 
Sixth is 12 lines - no, I think the person means each statement to be one line 

Hope I know what I'm talking about


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> If it's who I'm thinking:
> 
> 1st letter can be any of the following - mineo
> 2nd - you're there
> ...


I am thinking maybe the clue refers to a cat's name rather than a username.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> I am thinking maybe the clue refers to a cat's name rather than a username.


Nooooooo


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok so I'm up to

First - either m, i, n or e
Second - a or r
Third - m, I, n, e, a or r
Fourth - any letter from Bengal 
Fifth - could be yes, maybe ye if 2 letters.
Sixth - could be 6

Gonna look through the participants and try and match it up.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I think I've got it!

Is it @Erenya ??


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't find any others that fit but not sure what the number is for?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I think I've got it!
> 
> Is it @Erenya ??


That's who I think it is, now we'll be surprised if we're all wrong.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Well thank you for your help working it out and thank you so so much @Erenya, the rescue were so so happy with the gifts and the food will help them loads. The magnets for me were wonderful, did you make them? If so what a talent! Absolutely amazing of you!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We're loving playing with our toys


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> I think I've got it!
> 
> Is it @Erenya ??


Yes! Twas me!!!

Afraid to say I didn't make the hearts, I know a fella on eBay who did them for me. I did make the catnip pillows and toys and all the cat beds, but not the hearts.

I also can't take credit for the treats and food. I contacted a huge long list of pet food manufacturers asking them to donate and some were good enough to do so

Hopefully you found the slip of paper that said that Hills, Burns, HiLife and Mars very, very kindly supplied food and treats for your secret santa. I was very impressed with their kindness, especially Hills and Burns who sent a LOT of food 

Also sorry about the clue, it was a bit evil


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Erenya said:


> Yes! Twas me!!!
> 
> Afraid to say I didn't make the hearts, I know a fella on eBay who did them for me. I did make the catnip pillows and toys and all the cat beds, but not the hearts.
> 
> ...


I didn't unwrap the presents, I let the rescue have that fun so didn't see the catnip pillows etc. I'm sure they were enjoyed though. And the beds that I saw were amazing! I can't believe you made those that's fantastic! Do you sell them? I'll have to get some for my new girls when I move house in a few months as there's a big bay window that I'm sure they will love looking out from.

I did find the slip yes, so lovely of the companies to help. And of course you can take credit, you did all the running around for them to donate.

The clue was great! It was fun working it out rather than it being obvious straight away.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Erenya said:


> Yes! Twas me!!!
> 
> Afraid to say I didn't make the hearts, I know a fella on eBay who did them for me. I did make the catnip pillows and toys and all the cat beds, but not the hearts.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's amazing. So lovely to hear that these companies donated and well done for thinking of that.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> the beds that I saw were amazing! I can't believe you made those that's fantastic! Do you sell them? I'll have to get some for my new girls when I move house in a few months as there's a big bay window that I'm sure they will love looking out from.


there were four more that were wrapped, I just ran out of time and wrapping for the three big ones!!  I think i made cat beds for about 3 weeks :Wideyed I've never thought of selling them, to be honest they were the first that I'd even made - I re-purposed an old duvet that i was going to throw out though, so very carbon neutral!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Erenya said:


> there were four more that were wrapped, I just ran out of time and wrapping for the three big ones!!  I think i made cat beds for about 3 weeks :Wideyed I've never thought of selling them, to be honest they were the first that I'd even made - I re-purposed an old duvet that i was going to throw out though, so very carbon neutral!


I would love to see a handmade bed of yours !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow I can't believe opening still going on, I've been away for a couple of days! I'm so pleased everyone has enjoyed and had such fun with SS this year it makes it all worth it :Happy


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> I would love to see a handmade bed of yours !


not a great pic, as I restuffed it afterwards as it needed extra filling and finishing off, but this is Darwin testing one of them for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Erenya said:


> not a great pic, as I restuffed it afterwards as it needed extra filling and finishing off, but this is Darwin testing one of them for me.
> 
> View attachment 340574


I love it and I would buy one from you


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That looks brill, I bet loads of people would buy them off you. I like the idea of them being recycled as well.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I'd taken pictures of the others now!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Erenya said:


> there were four more that were wrapped, I just ran out of time and wrapping for the three big ones!!  I think i made cat beds for about 3 weeks :Wideyed I've never thought of selling them, to be honest they were the first that I'd even made - I re-purposed an old duvet that i was going to throw out though, so very carbon neutral!


They were amazing! Beautiful fabric!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

whompingwillow said:


> I would love to see a handmade bed of yours !


You can just see them on this photo. Big one at the side with the round one and a red one at the back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Erenya said:


> I wish I'd taken pictures of the others now!


I would genuinely love one, for my friends old cat spooky :] she would love a bed like that! If you ever would be up for making and selling one (or some!) let us know.. I expect you will get a few orders - very impressed!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well everyone's got the gifts and opened and I think most people managed to solve their clue in the end

BUT is anyone still unsure who their SS is????

ETA @Gwen9244 you guessed Tigermoon and Alexhannah but did you ever work out your 3rd SS????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No photos to show you but I'd like to let my Secret Santas know that Gracie received her presents ( a little late - I only got round to posting them at the beginning of the week ) Her new slave rang me this morning to thank me so I am passing on those thanks to @Gwen9244 and @KCTT - the toys are apparently now all over the house :Cat


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Well everyone's got the gifts and opened and I think most people managed to solve their clue in the end
> 
> BUT is anyone still unsure who their SS is????
> 
> ...


Sorry, only just seen this. No, I never did figure out who the third one was?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwen9244 said:


> Sorry, only just seen this. No, I never did figure out who the third one was?


@Gwen9244 
OK well they look like 2 high performance racing motorcycles to me!!!! I suspect if you can find out the makes they will be the name of 2 cats?????


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Pleased that Gracie is enjoying, thankyou for sending them on @lymorelynn


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> @Gwen9244
> OK well they look like 2 high performance racing motorcycles to me!!!! I suspect if you can find out the makes they will be the name of 2 cats?????


I know who this is! They also lick chicken ice cubes and have alarms for dinner times! Yes???


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> @Gwen9244
> OK well they look like 2 high performance racing motorcycles to me!!!! I suspect if you can find out the makes they will be the name of 2 cats?????


Aah now I get it - sorry I didn't even realize that Kalex and Suter were makes of motorbikes! Thank you so much @LJC675!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Aah now I get it - sorry I didn't even realize that Kalex and Suter were makes of motorbikes! Thank you so much @LJC675!


Yes, it was me, sorry about the clue. I guess it's one of those things, it seemed too obvious to me. Hope the kids like their things.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> Yes, it was me, sorry about the clue. I guess it's one of those things, it seemed too obvious to me. Hope the kids like their things.


They absolutely love their pressies and the Simon's Cat boxes have come in really handy!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> They absolutely love their pressies and the Simon's Cat boxes have come in really handy!


That's good. I knew you like Simon's cat, I got myself a set as well, and smile every time I get one out and take the lid off.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> Yes, it was me, sorry about the clue. I guess it's one of those things, it seemed too obvious to me. Hope the kids like their things.


To be honest I am rubbish at puzzles! I need to try hard next year with my clue.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> That's good. I knew you like Simon's cat, I got myself a set as well, and smile every time I get one out and take the lid off.


They're brilliant! I love them! I use them all the time to put their opened food in.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Citruspips I just wanted to post a picture of what your secret Santa gift has led to....










Every toy in our house now had pipe cleaners attached to them. The tonks are OBSESSED by them and won't play with anything but pipe cleaners now :-D :-D


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Mosi loved all his presents but nothing beats the packaging!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> @Citruspips I just wanted to post a picture of what your secret Santa gift has led to....
> 
> View attachment 341502
> 
> ...


Rofl


----------

